# Canadian Military Slang



## Spr.Earl

This will be fun,now no one get upset now.

Binrat= Storeman

Muscle Head= Zipper head

Thumper Head= Engineer

Lead Magnet= A tank (As most infantry will shoot at tank's)

Jimmy= Sig.'s type

Pecker Checker= Medic

Boat People= Navy type's

Sprog= Newbie

Bull Winkle= A member of the Seaforth's.
Reg.Badge has a Stag's head on it.

R.C.H.A.= Run Coward's Hide Away

Sapper Sandwich=Penis butter sangie,always eaten on the run and normaly inhaled not chewed!

Circus Corp.= Service Batt.'s

Meat Head or Tete Viand= M.P.'s

Picklie's= P.P.C.L.I.

Chicken F's= R.C.R.'s

Please contiue,Remember this is all in fun.
Still have not found out how the R.C.R.'s got their nick name.Had a friend in the R.C.R.'s who was proud of it and every time someone called him a chicken F'er he would crow like a rooster and smile.


----------



## Marauder

Fu#kie, sh!tpump, numpty, mouthbreather, turd, weird Herold, Infantry Support, etc >> All non-031‘s(  )

Buddy-fu#ker, blade, Mack The Knife, ThunderChicken, 5-0, fuzz, The Po‘, fink, rat, killjoy, enemy spy, Big Brother‘s Eyes, etc. >> MPs

Wog, pouge, REMF, TONTV(troop of no tactical value), balloon, Timmy‘s snarfer, Houdinis (make kit, paperwork, and pay disappear with no effort and no clue at all), "Which way does the rifle point?" >> Circus Battalion capbadges

Targets, crap hats, "Death Before Dismount" >> Tracktoads (or WheeledToads in the modern era)

Gunbunny, cannoncocker, PRIVATE NOT GUNNER/CORPORAL NOT BOMBADIER >> Arty

Lefty/Righty, Four Fingers McGee, Boomer, "Watch this sh!t" >> Sappers (The best kind are the ones who run the backhoe to save the troops having to dig down to stage 3 in the Meaf by themselves; Thanks Lefty!)

With ranks like Master Seaman, the Navy doesn‘t even need us to make jokes about them.

I don‘t think we have an Air Force anymore, so there‘s no point in making fun of them, really. When they can‘t be bothered to dispatch a Herc so that a bunch of my buds who went on the March para crse can‘t make all their Herc jumps and don‘t get their wings despite doing 8 jumps while in Trenton, then I just don‘t care to say anything about the Air Farce.


----------



## Spr.Earl

"Lefty/Righty, Four Fingers McGee, Boomer, "Watch this sh!t" >> Sappers (The best kind are the ones who run the backhoe to save the troops having to dig down to stage 3 in the Meaf by themselves; Thanks Lefty!)"

Hey Marauder,
At least you know which side your breads‘ buttered on eh?!! LOL

The old hoe come‘s in handy in gravel areas eh?
Save‘s yous lot a big sweat!!

The neat thing about being a Hengineer 
(I can spell it now),we get to meet all the trade‘s in the field and see who the pro.‘s realy are and on average the Infantry are the best!!

Herbies,Herpies= Arty


Let‘s hear some more slang folk‘s


----------



## Jarnhamar

I like the tracktoads one. I think i‘ll use it around the RCD lines and make some friends. (Great guys though)
Sounds like you‘ve made LOTS of friends Marauder


----------



## Spr.Earl

Hey Ghost just say Draaaagooon‘s,drive‘s them nut‘s!!Or Muscle head.
You know why?

Because they need the muscle to keep their ear‘s apart.

I know my brother was Draaaagoooon,and he and I nearly alway‘s got into a punch up‘s,he calling me thumper head and me just laughing my head off as thumper head‘s are usefull !! LOL


----------



## Michael Dorosh

My ex-Navy uncle always called me Pongo, but I don‘t think they use that one anymore.

CFMS - Can‘t Find My Shoes.  I see they replaced this with MEDICAL on the new CADPAT slipons, so maybe they got tired of that one?  It was better than RAMC, the Brit equivalent, which was usually "Rob All My Comrades".

The local Communication Squadron (COMM SQUAD) was usually derided as "Cum Squad" until such time as they vacated our armouries for more spacious accommodations at the naval reserve base - the "stone frigate" as it is known.

We use Circus Battalion in AB also; glad to see these things are universal.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Mike there is also a song that goes along with Circus Corp.
Ever heard it?


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Hum me a few bars and I‘ll let you know!


----------



## Zoomie

> _ I don‘t think we have an Air Force anymore, so there‘s no point in making fun of them, really. When they can‘t be bothered to dispatch a Herc _


BPARA courses have the lowest priority in the CF.  That is why your buddies couldn‘t finish their course and get their "wings".  It had nothing to do with the Airforce per se, more of an issue of priority.  Should we continue to support our boys in Afhanistan and Africa, or throw some lawn darts on to the field at Mountain View?  Hmmmm.... pretty simple answer for me.  Sorry boys but the BPARA will always take the back seat to real world operations.  Have a complaint, send them to PMO, Ottawa, CC MND.


----------



## Devlin

Gravel Tech = Infantry
Rag Picker = Sup Tech
Gun Plumber = Weapons Tech


----------



## Sundborg

Meathead = MP  ( I think)


----------



## max flinch

I was told the origins of the ‘Chicken F*cker‘ nickname were in the Korean War, where someone wearing the RCR capbadge allegedly used a chicken to satisfy a certain desire(I‘m not saying this is true or no, I have nothing but respect for the RCR - it‘s just the story I was told by a course DS back in Gagetown in ‘88). The other side of that story was that RCR actually stood for "Run Chicken Run."

Some other tidbits of slang:

Honey bucket: portable toilet.

Haybox: containers CQ uses to bring hot meals into the field.

Sh*t Ticket: Toilet paper.

Groundsheet: easy female who‘s working her way through the platoon.

Horse C*ck: Large wrinkled pouring spout on jerricans.

Pogue: unimportant, lazy rear echelon type.

PONTI (pon-tee): Person Of No Tactical Importance; someone who has no use in regards to the mission.

GOPWO (gop-whoa): Grossly Overpromoted Warrant Officer; a warrant who has accepted a promotion to captain to bump up their pay for the last few years of their service to get a better pension, usually just along for the ride.

TEWT: Tactical Exercise Without Troops; Chain of command goes out in the field, decides where they would deploy their various weapons, etc.

PENIS: Practical Exercise, Not Involving Soldiers - much funnier name for a TEWT.

REMF (rem-f): Rear Echelon Mother F*cker - see pogue. The sort of weenies who got first issue of CADPAT and goretex boots to wear in their comfy offices while troops in the field had none.

Cratekicker: PONTIs and REMFs who hand around supply areas ‘kicking‘ crates to see whats in them, looking for new or cool gear. Usually the first to have any new kit.

3S‘s: (three-esses): Sh*t, shower, shave; as in "Alright, timings: 0600, 3S‘s; 0700, breaky..."

TAB: Tactical Advance to Battle

Spare D*ink: someone (usually officer) who really doesn‘t have a job to do.

Flinch factor: the degree of urgency needed to do something, rated on a scale of one to ten. Also the degree to which something surprises or scares you, 

Max Flinch: a flinch factor of ten plus, eg. "I was just buttoning up with the groundsheet when the OC walked in on us. I just f*cking max flinched and got outta there before he saw my face..."

Kit Monster: Someone who isn‘t a pogue or remf but likes to have all the shiny things.

Thud: a dense person of limited mental capability, eg. "That guy is a total thud."

Dognut: Officer Cadet

FUBAR: F*cked Up Beyond All Relief.

Dog and Pony Show: FUBAR on a large scale involving many people. 

That‘s all I can think of for now...


----------



## Gunnar

FUBAR = F*cked up beyond all *recognition*.

TARFU = Things Are Really F*cked Up.

Charlie Foxtrot:  A description of the results of a failure to plan.  See also Mongolian Clusterf*ck.

Plug = Someone of limited career advancement potential.  See also "Thud".


----------



## Danjanou

Widow Maker –old name for the CF 104 Starfighter

Rene’s Border Guards or Rubber Boot Company-12 RBC

God’s Gift to Fat Girls- GGFG

God’s Gift to Horny Girls- GGHG

Class B Commando– Reservist on perpetual call outs but won’t transfer to the regs. (usually a REMF)

Teflon Regiment– Van Doos

Weekend Warrior- Reservist

G.R.U.N.T- Government Reject Unfit for Normal Training, or Government Reject Unbelievable Nasty Temper

Pig or Gimpy- GPMG

Head shed- BHQ or any HQ

Domestic 9er- wife (or other significant other lets be PC now)


----------



## greeves

Rocking Chair Rangers (RCR)
Ping-Pong Champions from Long Island/Peanuts, Popcorn, Candy, Licorice, and Icecream (PPCLI)
Queers on Retreat (QOR)
Four-dozen highlanders (48th)
Rocky Mountain Ramf*ckers/Rimrangs (Rocky Mountain Rangers)
Lawn darts (Paratroopers)
Gut wrenches (KFS)


----------



## Fader

Here‘s some Sigs ones:

GAF - Give a f*ck

GAFF - Give a f*ck factor (normally very low for us)

MALE - Minimum acceptable level of effort 

MLE - Minimum Level of effort 

rad - radio, duh

Say again - rip off from rad VP for exactly what it means

Wait out - same as above

Correction - same as above

Tac Rad - tactical radio; the "armiest" thing we do

Strat rad - strategic radio; what everyone wants to do


----------



## Zoomie

My apologies to the Royal‘s on the forum.

RCR = Run Chicken Run

PONTI = Person Of No Tactical Importance


----------



## a23trucker

POLFU= Point of Likely F***-UP


----------



## Doug VT

NSE = Never Stop Eating...


----------



## muskrat89

You guys have hit most of them.. dang.....

How about OPI = Only Person Interested


----------



## Michael Dorosh

EIS - Extra Important S**t


----------



## Danjanou

Ring Knocker- RMC Grad

Shacks- Barracks, home sweet home

Boonies- The woods, the bush

Boonie Hat- self explanatory

Hut Slut- (not what you think) someone detailed to stay back and watch the shacks and kit, usually someone on light duties

TorFlips- Nickname for the Toronto Scottish in the late 1980’s

EIS- Extra Infantry ****

Quick Out of Ridgeway- QOR (refers to an early battle honour)

Track- APC (M-113)

Queen Mary or Camper- CP version of the M-113

(and that‘s it for me)


----------



## NormR

Does any one have an explanation for NDBC??
Usually used to describe a kit bag or travel pack of some sort?

web search shows nothing at all....


----------



## Danjanou

NBCD: Nuclear Biological Chemical Defence (it used to be NBCW Nuclear Biological Chemical Warfare but I guess that was too aggressive sounding).

What you‘re probably thinking of is the small pack, that you carried your NBCD suit, gloves and boots etc in.


----------



## Doug VT

But then again it‘s technically called the IPE bag.  IPE for Individual Protective Equipment(read NBCD)


----------



## OLD SCHOOL

DAPS Delegated Authority Promotional System
or does anyone pose (as) soldier
Do they still have that?
1980‘s way of taking top candidates and rushing them up the chain to fill the void.
I was a young everything.I woke up and had 3 and a leaf and it seemed like a dream.
Still have it?


----------



## portcullisguy

Here‘s a few I‘ve heard all summer:

UFI = Useless F‘ing Information

Dirty Billy = A soldier who can‘t be bothered to use good hygeine

Shack hack = Coughing you get from spending too much time around Dirty Billies in the barracks

Wierdo = Anything not recognized, such as a strange bug seen in your mod tent ("Look at this wierdo bug thing")

Bumblast = To wander aimlessly around the field/range/training area

Bumblaster = Someone who wanders aimlessly (see above)

MIR Brigade = Those soldiers who are unfortunate enough to be injured and have to form up in the gimp rank behind the rest of the platoon

Kit Bag Drag = What happens when you get kicked off course

Muckle on (to) = To attach yourself to or go with a person/thing/vehicle  ("Go muckle on to Sgt Bloggins...")

Beetle = To scurry or move quickly

RHFC = Royal Horse F‘ers of Canada (apologies to the Highland Fusiliers, I actually all the ones I‘ve met so far)

GGFG = Gustav Gone For Good (apparently they lost a Carl G or two)

G ‘N‘ SF = Ground Nuclear Special Forces.  Doesn‘t really work though, because their abbreviation is "G _AND_ S F", so I‘ve also heard "Gay and Silly F‘ers".  I wouldn‘t dare tell them that, though, most of their NCO‘s are hard as ‘poop‘.

Ankle Buster = Tank ruts at Meaford (or any other base, I guess)


That‘s all I can think of from this summer.

[moderator note:  veiled profanity edited out.  Please keep your language civil, especially for young and impressionable readers]


----------



## Michael Dorosh

The GooGooFooGoos apparently put a Gustav down beside an ML one day, loading up on a public highway after an exercise.  They left, realized their mistake some time afterwards, and of course the Gustav was gone when they returned...

I heard about it from a Guardslady I was with on course two summers ago.  She was a six footer and looked every inch the Guard.  She also topped our RMS course.


----------



## sgtdixon

some abb'rvs and slang from CLACSTC (Cold Lake Air Cadet Summer Training Center)

MCF-Mike Charlie Foxtrot- Mongolian Cluster Funk
SP- Sierra Papa- Sexual Predator, staff who preys upon course cadets
Gong Show- a total base wide Mike Charlie Foxtrot
    High Five - What not to forget to do when a car with 3 little leafs on a flag drives by
Gold- Officers, holy **** theres a whole shat load of Gold on base today


Well thats all i can think of for now, and i wont be on for a while as i turn 18 on the 16th and well we all know whats gonna happen then.

C/FSgt Dixon............................out


Mod edit - inappropriate content removed.


----------



## waterat

Re Forces Slang...
Here‘s a few I have picked up from working with lots of ex-Brit forces lads on the diving boats, some are used in everyday speech in the UK too....

Ruperts - Officers
Scran - Food
Green Maggot - Army Sleeping Bag
Scratcher - Your bunk/bed etc
Brew Up - Make some tea etc
Monkeys - The MPs (redcaps)
Booties - Royal Marines
Pongos - Royal Army Infantry
Squaddies - Any bunch of soldiers
Slash - A Pee

Well, that‘s all I can think of at the minute...cheers lads !


----------



## Argyll_2347

Pipey = Usually members of the unit call the Pipe Major this or just a piper that they don‘t know their name


----------



## D-n-A

FNG - F*ckin new guy
Cheese d*ck - new recruit,etc

corn flake - CF capbadge


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Pipey is a good one; of course we also have "Drummy" - sounds too much like Dummy for my tastes, but our Drum Majors have never seemed to mind (!).   Pipey and Drummy are usually reserved for PMs and DMs you actually have respect for, as a term of affection.

The senior snare drummer is usually called "lead tip".  Lead pronounced "leed" of course, not "led".

Bagpipes usually have some not too clever nicknames, but I was always fond of "agony bags", and one pipe sergeant always used to tell us to "get out your war horns."


----------



## nbk

I always liked the German word for bagpipe: Der Dudelsack...


----------



## portcullisguy

At the end of the milcon this year some private in my unit called me an FNG.  What a laugh!  I might be new to the army, but when he was still playing with GI Joe‘s, I was already throwing people in handcuffs and doing more physical work than he was.

I‘m sure with a whole year on me, he‘s got PLENTY of war stories to tell, and I should go find my helmet...


----------



## Danjanou

What goes around comes around. Someday He‘ll grow up and leave his mommies basement for a trip. When he gets back from his week of all inclusive drunkeness in Varadero, Cancun, or Ocho Rios, just imagine his surprise when he sees your smiling face welcoming him home at the customs barrier. Maybe we should send him his own supply of rubber gloves.


----------



## mattoigta

> G ‘N‘ SF = Ground Nuclear Special Forces. Doesn‘t really work though, because their abbreviation is "G _AND_ S F", so I‘ve also heard "Gay and Silly F‘ers". I wouldn‘t dare tell them that, though, most of their NCO‘s are hard as ****.


Gay and Simple Farmers

[moderator note:  veiled profanity edited out.  Please keep your language civil, especially for young and impressionable readers]


----------



## Thompson_JM

hmm a few i thought id add..


Bunny Suit - Chemical Defense Suit
Bunny Bag - NBC Bag aka Green Backpack

MIR Commando - Someone who spends most of a course in the MIR as a way to avoid doing drill or any sort of real work..

Wog - With Out Guns (or Glory)  usually used by Grunts when refering to us REMF types.

Trucksack - MSE Op Rucksack

Crunchies - Name Given to Civy Cars whilst Driving an HLVW (not used often.. only heard one or two guys use it.. but i like it.)


----------



## winchable

Fart Sack = sleeping bags

Urine Apes = Everyone but that one crazy Sgt.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Fatcona‘s?


----------



## combat_medic

Spr Earl: Never heard the Bullwinkle one before. However, the term "Seafilth" has been tossed around before.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan

A & SH of C- @$$holes and $hit Heads of Canada
RHLI- Rock Hudson Light Infantry
SVC- Special Viper Commando (used when members of a foreign army ask what the SVC stands for)
RHF of C- KF of C
Lincoln & Welland Regt- Links and Dinks
Essex & Kent Scottish- Eeeeks and Squeeks
PWOR- P Dubs
4 RCR- Mock Chicken
1st Hussars- 1st Hosers
HMCS Star (Naval Base in Hamilton)-Her Majesty‘s Concrete Ship


----------



## buglog1

Sorry to the guys at the Armouries...but..

PLF - Pretty Little Fairies


----------



## Spr.Earl

> Originally posted by combat_medic:
> [qb] Spr Earl: Never heard the Bullwinkle one before. However, the term "Seafilth" has been tossed around before. [/qb]


I guess I‘m showing my age.    
Also the Froth is another for the S.F.H.


----------



## Caz

Can‘t forget referring to all the OCdt‘s as ‘snotties‘...


----------



## chk2fung

I remember being referred to as the quarter inch general!!!  the speghetti stripers!!!


----------



## winchable

I got called a spaghetti striper by a french sailor at a bar when I told him I was an Naval Officer Cadet, it seems the term is universal.


----------



## D-n-A

another one for FNG

F***** No Good

Che, you got burned by a french sailor, haha


----------



## winchable

Not completely,
Let‘s just say the words "Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey" were the very next thing out of my mouth.

We had a good laugh about that actually once someone explained it to him, It seems that most of the French find it funny when people insult their track record.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Che,
Better put a smiley face on that, someone may accuse you of being racist. Yeah, you of all people


----------



## adc

Some more common Brit army slang:
Weapon: "Shooter"
Food: "Scoff"
Rucksack: "Bergen"
Sleeping Bag: "Dossbag,Maggot"
Cigarrettes: "Binds,Snouts,"
Quickly: "Fidi-Fidi"
Canteen: "NAAFI, Choggy" NAAFI can also be applied to a poor soldier ie;" No Ambition And F***all Interest."
Man: "Wallah"
Woman(good looking): "Bird, Spunky"(either as a noun or an adjective)
Woman(ugly): "Scrungewort, Goppper, two-bagger"(in case the first one breaks)
Ghurka Soldier: "Johnny Gurung"(not disrespectful)
Cook: "Waterscorcher, Ration Assasin"
Logistics soldier: "Blanket stacker"
Signals soldier: "Scaley"
Civillian: "Local yokel"
Drink to excess: "Rubberised, On-the-p*ss"
To be violently ill: "Screaming in technicolour"
Ugly/Untidy: "Heaving, Festering, Scroffulous"


Mod edit - Inappropriate content removed


----------



## Gunnar

How about we make it a challenge, and see who can write a story using the most slang?

One night, I was completely rubberised in this bar.  Having just returned from a long session of screaming in technicolour in the bathroom, I happened upon this bird having a scoff at the bar.  I asked her:  "So, what‘s the waterscorcher done up for you then?" and she said to me, "You scrofulous toad, shut your festering gob!  You‘re clearly on the p*ss!  Why don‘t you go the He|| home to your wanking chariot and leave me alone?  I ain‘t no local yokel that I‘d go home with some blanket stacker!....


----------



## The_Falcon

Hey Port Cullis Guy, I think this what you heard about the 
G AND SF: Ground "Air" Nuclear Defence Special Forces

48th: Glamour Boys, Dirty 4 Dozen

Lorne Scots: Horny Lorny‘s, Tweety‘s

Toronto Scottish: Tor Scots

Royal Regiment of Canada: Royal Rejects (Russians, Rastafarians) of Canada

GGHG: Gugga Hugga‘s


----------



## portcullisguy

I knew the G AND SF one, but I like the Grey & Slimy Foreskins better...  Didn‘t hear "Tweeties" for the Lornes until the DP2A course.

After this weekend, I might take to referring to the 7 RCA as "Really Can‘t Aim"... some of those gunners were horrible shots on the range.  It was either that, or our crap coaching!  Ha ha!


----------



## The_Falcon

You didn‘t know about tweeties until, this course.  I like the Really Can‘t Aim (I will relay some more stories later in the mess).  It wasn‘t our coaching, they just used to not having to have a direct hit


----------



## Spr.Earl

SHOVEL RECCE     USED TO FIND A SUITABLE HOLE IN THE GROUND IN WHICH TO TAKE A DUMP


Wimp   Whingeing, Incompetent, Malingering, Person invented by some anonymous Sergeant Major


----------



## LCISTech227

This is for the reservists out there:

SWAT: Some Weekends and Thursdays (or Tuesdays)
Toon: what some Regs call reservists

DF: Dog-F***ing
FTD: F*** the dog

Most of the other ones I know would display way too many *‘s so no point in going in to them.


----------



## Gryphon

this might be a q. for an american, but what‘s a K ration?

oh, yeah.. and there‘s also

Hard rats: Ration packs
Soft rats: hay boxes


----------



## 1feral1

K Rats were the old US WW2 tinned rat packs, which were replaced by C Rats, then along came MRE‘s. The last time I had C rats was about 1980 or 81.

Have you heard of T Rats?. One time to my suprise we had meals with the Yanks. They were called T Rats, and we were deep in the desert.

They were a tray, one use disposable with a place for potatoes, veggies and meat. All heated up, and then you peeled the top off. Once you were done eating, just chucked in the bin. They had that preserved taste, but when you are hungry, it all tastes fine.

I do remember the Cdn double boxed IRPs with the canned bacon which was my favourite. Then in about 1980 or so, the IMPs began to trickle in. Allthough I have left the CF almost 10yrs ago, I did have a peek at the IMPs of 2000, and they had improved since I left.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Dean Owen

Pecker Checker- Medic
Zipper Head-- Armoured
High Priced Help--Officers
Squids, Swabbies Minnows--Navy
The Social Club--Air Force
Plough Jockies--Hasty Pees
Meatheads-- MPs
Head Shed-- Headquarters
Stores Walla-- Supply

These are just some I can think of off the top of my Head

Dean


----------



## x-grunt

Good topic. Here's some I haven't seen posted yet.

Hairy Bags - shipboard navy types
Trot Scots - Toronto Scottish
gugahuga's - GGHG
googoofoogoo's - GGFG
Sea Things - Sea King helicopters
Zoomies - air crew
Shads (Sunday, holiday and day sailors) - Naval Reserve
Death tech - 031'ers
Taxi - tac hel
Grunt - gov't rated unfit for naval training.
LPC (leather personnel carrier) - combat boots
Heavy - Large ship (Destroyer or frigate). 
Pusser - ship shape, or navy approved.
Drive the Bag - work hard.


----------



## Blakey

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Have you heard of T Rats?. One time to my suprise we had meals with the Yanks. They were called T Rats, and we were deep in the desert.
> 
> They were a tray, one use disposable with a place for potatoes, veggies and meat. All heated up, and then you peeled the top off. Once you were done eating, just chucked in the bin. They had that preserved taste, but when you are hungry, it all tastes fine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Wes




Love the T-Rats especially the good ole chipped beef mmmm  ;D


----------



## Fusaki

Beef Stroke-me-off - Beef Stroganoff IMP
Goat Show/Goat Rodeo - A public display of stupidity
Gypsy Caravan - normally refers to a ruck or a vehicle with all sorts of crap hanging off it at odd angles
flinch magnet - someone who seems to attract nervous situations, then flinch every time
ML-icopter - An ML being used to in place of an airmobile asset
boat - LAV 3
doing the hatless dance - getting charged


----------



## 1feral1

How about PONTI - Person Of No Tactical Importance


----------



## casca

oops, hit the wrong key.....lol :blotto: here they go: 
SNAFU - Situation normal all F***ed up
TARFU - Things are really F***ed up
FUBAR - F****ed up beyond repair
and finally BOHICA - Bend over here it comes again


----------



## 4CDO PARA

Meat Bombs = paratroopers


Mod edit - inappropriate content removed.


----------



## DOOG

Hi..
I take exception to anyone caliing a LAV 3 a boat. No props. Not a boat. 
Cougars/Grizzlies.were the real boats.

Long live the boat people..


----------



## jmackenzie_15

some i havnt heard yet that frequented around my summer =p

Black Cadillacs - Combat Boots
Gats , Boomsticks - weapons
Num Nums - Rations
Deadly - used to describe something extremely good, or extremely bad (mostly 2NSH guys said this) 
example, a troop gets his favourite ration and is happy, so he says "deadly!".Another troop is bitten by a large spider and has to go to the hospital "Deadly"


----------



## Michael Dorosh

casca said:
			
		

> FUBAR - F****ed up beyond repair



Incorrect - Fucked Up Beyond All Recognition

There is an A in there...


----------



## dutchie

Don't think these have been mentioned:

greasy fast food - 'gut bomb'
rifle - 'bullet chucker/bang stick'
the old IMP omlette - 'lung in a bag'.


what some MSEOPS call their vehicle - 'trucksack'.
from WW1-'blighty': a wound bad enough to get you sent to the rear, but not so bad as to maime you for life. A good thing.


Mod edit - inappropriate content removed.


----------



## chrisf

The worst part about the really common slang is that you don't even think of it as slang any more...

Little Sh**ty Volks Wagen - LSVW 
Nuke Bag - Another name for the IPE Bag
Drawers - Long Underwear Bottoms.
Passion Killers - Old issue underwear
Sig Piggies - Radio Operator Types.
Line Swine - Lineman types.
Ping Pong Champions of Long Island - PPCLI
Plugger - PLGR (Big honkin' green GPS unit)
Clack - Refers to vehicle mounted line laying equipment
PUFO - Pack up and f**k off.
Horse C**k - Detachable spout for fuel jerries.
Chicken Strap - Safety strap across the back of a troop carrying vehicle.
Master Jack - Master Corpral


----------



## 4CDO PARA

SPPT (Self Propelled Pop-Up Targets ) = infantry
bullet catchers = infantry
growlies = food( i.e. take 10, brew up and get some growlies into ya )


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Sabre toothed crotch crickets = crabs
Burned out .50 cal = ???

All this and more can be found at www.urbandictionary.com

Quite hilarious.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Few More that I haven't see on here.

Still haven't seen CFL on here either... Corporal/Captain For Life


----------



## Reserve Blair

the Inner = the person who knows what's going on when no one else does
ic = in charge
mfic = Mother F*cker in Charge

Moe time
Moe money
Moe pay

Reservist saying
Moe ex= training in the field for 24hrs 
Worse then a moe ex = slow in the field and nothing to do (usually referred to on a Reg force ex)
gagle F*ck = bunch of people standing around when they could be doing stuff
Rocky Mountain Rabbit Rapp**s = Rocky Mountain Rangers


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Intelligence staff - Secret Squirrels, or Green Slime (British term, due to the lime green berets)

PUFO - Pack up and F*ck off. (often heard at End Ex)

 :dontpanic:
J.M.


----------



## Mortar guy

Boat = AVGP
SAPFU = Supassing All Previous F*ck Ups
Egg Welder = Cook
LSVW = Loud Squeaky Vehicle Wheeled
SAS = Saturdays and Sundays (i.e. the Militia)
Mo = Militia
Rentals = Militia soldiers
Bachelor's Degree in Applied Ballistics and Crises Management = Infantry Phase Training
Fire and Movement University = Combat Training Centre
Vruh = RCR equivalent to the US Army's Hoo-ah (pronunciation of VRI)
Carl Gustav Gone = Another explaination for the missing Carl G (Canadian Grenadier Guards)
West National Socialist Regiment = West Novies
5e Flash de Bang = 5 RALC (Can also be applied to other French Arty Units i.e. 6e Flash de Bang)
5e Boom de Mine = 5 EGC

MG


----------



## aesop081

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> 5e Boom de Mine = 5 EGC
> 
> MG



Thats 5 RGC = 5 Rubber garbage can or ( in french) 5e Regiment des Grands Couteau

then there's 12 RBC = 12 rubber boot company......

Navy = fishead

cigarette = lung dagger

SSF (petawawa) = Saturdays and Sundays F****d

ground troops (when refered to by tac hel) = Crunchies


----------



## Poppa

arab - Arrogant Regular Army B*#%$rd
toon town- Mattawa plains in the early 90's


----------



## GIJANE

these are hilarious!

Rations= Groceries, grub, growlies
artillery= gunplugs,gunbunnies,dropshorts,gunners,groundpounders,gunslug
FNG's=f*&^en new guys
anything logistics=pencil pusher, paper clip tech
OPDP=opie dopey
Combat boots=black Cadillacs
uniforms=bats


there are so many more....

Jane


Mod edit - inappropriate content removed.


----------



## Blakey

KISS
Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Cackleberries- hardboiled eggs (nice hand warmers on cold winter mornings)
Duff- dessert on a ship
Safety Dance- getting charged (you know- Men Without Hats...)
Bend- (verb) to damage an aircraft
PUFO- to move really quickly on receipt of move orders  (Pack Up F... Off)
Pull Pole- again, to move positions (comes from pulling the main pole on an arctic tent)


----------



## Michael Dorosh

i'm too tired to look back, but I may have posted this already (or beach_bum beat me to it)

PA - Put Away

It took me years to figure that one out.


----------



## mo-litia

Cementhead - Trg Round on Karl G; or RegF troop


----------



## Tpr.Orange

Trot Scots - Toronto Scottish....

nah we just call em 

morons..


----------



## LF(CMO)

I'm a bit surprised that this hasn't been posted.   *Where is the Tango Papa?*

 I thought KISS was:   KEEP IT SIMPLE SGT?


----------



## 1feral1

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Horse C**k - Detachable spout for fuel jerries.
> Chicken Strap - Safety strap across the back of a troop carrying vehicle.



Firstly   :warstory: I can remember the first time I asked for a horse c**k to POL a Land Rover here in Australia, and they thought I was nuts!   :warstory:

Here they call em 'goose necks', and the 20L Jerry cans are an exact copy of the original WW2 German ones. Hence were they got their names.

Secondly, we call chicken bars and straps 'fear bars' here.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## chrisf

Heh... speaking of looking at people odd... while working in a field kitchen for a while, the cook asked me for a "long deep insert" (Standard metal trays, long, short, deep, and shallow, inserted into hay boxes and into the serving thingy's in the messes for anyone who didn't know) ... I was very confused... I thought he was pulling my leg, as the fellow was a tad perverted...

With regards to the horse c**k, here's an example of how slang gets into your vocabulary and you don't really think about it, I watched somone search a stack of loan cards for a good 15 minutes looking for a reference to horse cocks.


----------



## Freddy Chef

Blade =  Backstabber, (v) To Backstab

Bivvie Up = Bivouac, encamp

Cornflake (or Cookie Cutter) = CF Tri-service, recruit cap badge

Dog F*cker = Lazy

Shacks = Barracks

Sh*tters = Latrine

RSM = Retired Service Member

RTU = Return To Unit, sent home

â Å“The Two Duffle Shuffleâ ? = To Get RTU'ed


----------



## Byerly

Also in reference to being RTU'd : "The Kit bag drag"

Stu


----------



## kato

p*ss poor cadet lacking intelligence -PPCLI

  squishes-infantry

   and in reference to TOON it's because they are not quite real and only on weekends

 former chicken f**ker now a TOON


----------



## Steel Badger

Thoughts on TOONS........and SOAPs

I would agree that we in the reserve (the mo) are commonly called toons........BUT REMEMBER:

Toons may only come out on the weekends....but they are vibrant, full of life and everyone loves to watch 'em (Or loves to hate 'em)

Whereas:

SOAPS are long, drawn out, boring affairs that happen during the week.....poorly written, poorly acted and above all poorly funded....  >


----------



## Pencil Tech

Bag Drive = Excessive drawn-out physical and stress-filled activity
BSTL = Bag stuck to leg
Gun Plumber = Weapons Tech
Bin Rat = Supply Tech
Pencil Tech = RMS Clerk
Opie-Dopie = OPEME
Brain Can = Helmet
Master Jack = Master Corporal
Crossdressing = Wearing items of CF issue while in civvies
Corn Flake = CF recruit cap badge
Paper Clip = Logistics cap badge
Tango Hotel, Timmy's = Tim Horton's
C*ck (Charlie Oscar Charlie Kilo) = What they feed you from time to time 
Beasting = C *ck which takes the form of an individual or collective exercise program
Hatless Disco = Charge Parade
Bash On = Carry on regardless
Downrange = where you want to get some food after a busy day
Wobbly Pops = beers (those too)
GD's = General Duties (drudge work)
Extras = Extra Duties (see Hatless Disco)
Numpty, Sh*t Pump, Bag of Hammers = terms of lack of respect for comrade not pulling his weight
PAT Platoon = Persons Awaiting Training


----------



## BernDawg

I believe I have read the topic from the beginning and I can't find my personal favourite... Whistlehead... From the sound an officers head makes when he/she turns sideways in the wind.
Here in Cold Lake we call the jet plumbers, Hangar Apes..Hey I guess that's actually two more!


----------



## chrisf

Stu said:
			
		

> Also in reference to being RTU'd : "The Kit bag drag"
> 
> Stu



Riding the RTU skidoo...


----------



## camochick

ROCKING CHAIR RANGERS hehe, my daddy taught me that one hehe  >


----------



## BernDawg

It seems that I have remembered a couple more.

His Nibs - Meaning one who is important or one who is self important ie if the CO was about to inspect one could say here comes His Nibs or if an FNG were to demand something from stores the storeman could respond "well get a load of His Nibs here!"

Blue Rocket - That's what we've always called porta-potties

AWOL Bag - A small pack even an IPE bag (I suppose that it's the right size for going over the hill)

Leg - Non-jumper 

Gara Trooper - Good kit and quarters but an absolute schmuck in the field.

I think I may have forgotten far more than I remember.

Have a good one!

ps The Navy in Esquimalt called us grunts Pongos   right up until we left in 94

And yet another ...

HSM - House Sargent Major - Read wife!


----------



## Armymedic

BOHICA- Bend Over, Here It Comes Again

Belt fed - anything coming fast

Fed with a fire hose - anything that overwhelms

No Duff - its real (wrong use: "no duff exercises", right use "no duff situation")

SLUG - Student learning under guidance

PLUG - anyone who fills a hole (alsoers learning under guidance)

"the hill"- can't tell you, or someone will have to _______


----------



## saint1

I heard this one from a US Solider.

PPCLI=  Please Protect Canada's Little Idiots
GGFG= Gustaf Gone For Good

And that is all I have for now. And I don't don't mean to offend anyone


----------



## sguido

Jesus nut/pin: the extremely important item on an aircraft that must not break; if it does...say, on a helo and you see your rotors departing the aircraft...the only thing you can say is "Jesus."

Jesus strap/bar: same as chicken strap/bar, but held onto much more tightly.  Often accompanied by a thumping noise as the passenger repeatedly stamps on their imaginary brakes.


----------



## karl28

Here is a few that I know .

            Maroon Baboon   - Air born trooper 

            M.R.E    -         Meals rejected by every one 

            FNG -            F*cking New Guy 

            SNAFU - Situation normal all F*cked up 

            Fubar -   F*cked up beyoned all reconition 
            
            Crispy Critter - some one  killed by a Flame Thrower or Naplam 

        These are some that I got from my father and there friends just in fun hope that it doesnt offended any one  cheers .


----------



## CH1

For those of us that remember box lunches, & the 1 thing always missing in them.
The church key......can opener.  Very useful as a cleaning tool for the C1 & C2!


----------



## SprCForr

Clag: All the crap in a unit that follows behind a Rifle Coy/Sabre Sqn/Fd Sqn

Naus (pr: nozz, short for nauseating): All the annoying non-fighting planning/procedural crap that has to be done. Primarily linked with clag. 

C.O.C.K.: Heavy handed Cbt Arms type discipline used on an individual but more often on Sections or Pl/Tps. It is an area wpn. It can be belt fed.


----------



## 48Highlander

karl28 said:
			
		

> M.R.E      -              Meals rejected by every one



I don't remember who said it, but I thought it was really funny:

  M.R.E - the three most compact lies in the english language.


----------



## Thompson_JM

EME's and MSE-ops are always replaceing these on thier vehicle....

LBRT  - Little Black Rubber Thingy


Shnib, or Shnibby. - The phrase used to describe a small peice of equipment when the proper name escapes ones vocabulary.. 

First heard on QL-2 used by an RHLI Sgt.


----------



## 1feral1

This one goes back to the 70's. File Under Captured or Killed.

 ;D

Wes


----------



## 48Highlander

How about Candidate Undergoing New Training.  Gives you an excuse when you slip and call a recruit a silly c.....


----------



## 1feral1

From Roto3 in Croatia, a friend brought back a real nice sweat shirt. White with blue UN symbol and red maple leaf overlapping.

It said in blue writing with the first letter of each word in the colour red. 

Canadian United Nations Transport

Classic.

Cheers,

WEs


----------



## chrisf

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Shnib, or Shnibby. - The phrase used to describe a small peice of equipment when the proper name escapes ones vocabulary..



"Pass me the green thing would you?"


----------



## Korus

"nubbin"


----------



## Steel Badger

Other words to be used when the real item escapes thee:

Schnib

Whammy

Gizzie

Woo-Haw

Ignatz

Isker-Moffat


Chummy ( A Naval Expression as I was informed...)


----------



## GIJANE

sguido said:
			
		

> Jesus nut/pin: the extremely important item on an aircraft that must not break; if it does...say, on a helo and you see your rotors departing the aircraft...the only thing you can say is "Jesus."
> 
> Jesus strap/bar: same as chicken strap/bar, but held onto much more tightly.   Often accompanied by a thumping noise as the passenger repeatedly stamps on their imaginary brakes.




Also known as holy shit handle bars..


Jane


----------



## Blakey

LF(CMO) said:
			
		

> I'm a bit surprised that this hasn't been posted.   *Where is the Tango Papa?*
> 
> I thought KISS was:   KEEP IT SIMPLE SGT?



http://www.probertencyclopaedia.com/ZK.HTM


----------



## Sapper24

heres a good one I heard awhile back, its for reservists 
 S.W.A.T.=Some Weekends And Thursdays


----------



## 1feral1

SAS - Saturdays and Sundays

Hey, here's an old one.

Padre getting his winter kit issued from the Q Store.

Binrat: SIN Padre?
Padre: I have many.
Everyone close by: chuckles

We have all heard that one haven't we. Pre 1993 crowd  8)

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## goodform

anyone out there know more regimental nicknames? links and winks, loyal eddies, run chicken run...?


----------



## 1feral1

From WWII, the SSR or South Saskatchewan Regiment  (who fought at Puys, Dieppe Raid 19 Aug 42) - AKA Sirloin Steak Rustlers.

In 1988 I was at the Weyburn Legion in Saskatchewan on 11 Nov, and had the privillage to speak to many SSR vets who were at the Dieppe Raid. So good to hear history first hand, and made one feel proud to be Canadian.

Try reading the book Green Beach.

Here's to the SSR  

Wes


----------



## Tpr.Orange

for those in svc bn's

mse op= me start engine operators
weapons tech= gun plumbers or infantry saviours
vehicle techs= wrench benders
rms clerks= pencil pushers or remedial studies clerks or form fillers
supply techs= bin rats or order ops also form fillers
cooks= well...i just dont say anything cause i know ill get my food spit in...


----------



## Lexi

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Shnib, or Shnibby. - The phrase used to describe a small peice of equipment when the proper name escapes ones vocabulary..
> 
> First heard on QL-2 used by an RHLI Sgt.


You can always trust a Riley to say something worthwhile.  ;D

Dunno if this really counts here, but I have a terrible memory when it comes to names......
"Yeah, Warrant, Sgt. Whatshisface over in Dieppe Platoon said so..." 

I also find "thingie" to be an extremely useful word.
"Go to the thingie and wash off your makeup."
"You need to get me a thingie for next week"
"What's that thingie called.. you know.. that thingie?"


----------



## GIJANE

Field Arty- Ground pounders
Air defence- Bird Gunners

Jane


----------



## COBRA-6

There are so many... most of which we probably don't even think of as slang, but you get odd looks when using them around civy friends...

go to ground / rack out - sleep
rack monster - what you get attacked by after a couple of days without sleep... "look at bloggins behind the C-9, the rack monster got him"
wrapped around the axle - stressed out 
bomb up - load up on ammo, or anything else
thunder in - fail (test, assesment) or go down physicaly 'bloggins didn't drink water and thundered in on the march"
n/s - broken
get ___ downrange - eat or drink something (beers, lunch...)
high speed / low drag - fancy or cool
kit - equipment
kit bomb - someone who has their crap all over the place
bang on - awesome, excellent
right out of 'er - not normal, insane... "the OC is right out of 'er, he wants to do a frontal!"

and some other favorite terms of mine:

infantry school = school of cool
ndhq = puzzle palace
ndhq = fort fumble
new milcots pickups = milverado (like the canyonaro on the simpsons... "when you got no dough and your budget's real low, milverado!")

I love that last one... "no money in the bank and you can't afford a tank, milverado!" hahahaha

Cheers, 
Mike


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Heat Slut - Anyone who has ever tried to wrap themselves in behind the heater of an M113. 

Or

Hey Bloggins, stop suckin' off the Herman Nelson.


----------



## Thompson_JM

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> for those in svc bn's
> 
> 
> cooks= well...i just dont say anything cause i know ill get my food spit in...



lol....

True.. we know better then to bite the hand that feeds us.... 

Besides... nothing like a nice fresh hot meal in the feild to make you feel almost human after a nice long B.S. Ridden Brigade Ex in Mudford


----------



## GIJANE

Pardon me if it's been said 

RTFQ= Read the f*cken question


Jane


----------



## 1feral1

Hut Slut - A hut nazi/ Barrracks Warden who rules with an iron fist


----------



## GIJANE

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Heat Slut - Anyone who has ever tried to wrap themselves in behind the heater of an M113.
> 
> Or
> 
> Hey Bloggins, stop suckin' off the Herman Nelson.



in more politically correct terms .....heat snake/pig

Jane


----------



## EODSpr

RTFO: Right the F**k Out of'er

Track Pad: the IMP Ham Omelet

The young fella: Lt, Tp/Pl Comd

Bang Stick: Rifle

Purple Trades: those trades that can serve with any environment (I know some hate this) 

E45


----------



## sixzeroalpha

Belt fed C*ck: getting reamed out during an inspection or similar
Banger Boards: the old army skis
Prisoners awaiting training: PAT platoon
Turret Monster: refered to when you lose things in an armoured vehicle
Sun F*cked: getting heat exaustion or a heat stroke
Mud recce: dismounted recce patrols
Pam Commando: a person who is always answering questions during a classroom lecture and always seem like there reading right out of the book
RSM (Regimental Sh*t Magnet): someone who catches alot of Flak
Verbal Diharea: long boring paragraphs of information
paper pusher: Clerks
Cranium Cover: helmet
JR's: the Junior Ranks
 wallet heads: airforce
MIR commando: a person who doesnt seem to do much but get hurt or fake an injury to go to the MIR (I have heard this most as a cadet at vernon but never too much in the CF)
Lackies: a higher ranks "minions" or assistants


----------



## Armymedic

Hey, FNG....you SNAFU'd the first two and a couple others on the list...



			
				sixzeroalpha said:
			
		

> Belt fed C*ck: getting reamed out during an inspection or similar
> Banger Boards: the old army skis
> Verbal Diharea: long boring paragraphs of information
> Lackies: a higher ranks "minions" or assistants



Belt feed (of anything) - means getting it at a rapid, occasionally unmanageable pace usually spread amongst a group, ie belt fed taskings, belt fed orders, etc. Specifically belt feed "rooster" means getting boned multiple times in rapid succession. You described what was commonly known as having your face ripped off.                 syn. "getting fed with a firehose"

Bangy boards are the old army skis. When you try to go fast, the tails slap down, causing the bang.

verbal diarrhea is extended verbal discusion that is much about nothing. Basically the person should have shut up after the first sentence.

Lackies (your definition is close): lacking rank, responsibility and/or authority. A Cpl or even snr Pte can have lackies....

BTW, welcome to the site, rookie.


----------



## EODSpr

Agony Wagon: M113 or most armoured vehs. Those who have moved x-country in them will agree.

AL: Acting Lacking, Acting in rank, lacking needed qualifications to become substantive.

E45

Chimo!


----------



## The_Falcon

> "the hill"- can't tell you, or someone will have to _______




Also heard these

Secret Squirels

and (some may remember the post) Dwyer Hill Ski Team


----------



## Spr.Earl

R.T.F.M.

Read the Fine Manuel


----------



## Duke

I D G A S (F, B, H, P)

I don't give a s**t (f**k, b*gger, hoot,poop).

Used at Blackdown.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

PPCLI: Pattie's Poorly Cammed Little Idiots
RCR: Rabbid Chickens (with) Rifles
RCAF: Real Chow And Females (a bitter old army view of Air bases)
Mk1 ; least used sensor in Recce, the Mark-1 eyeball.


----------



## q_1966

Might of been said...dunno

MIR Commandos - People who always go to MIR, Constantly, usually to miss PT
Cooks at Camp (The mean ones) - Soup Nazi
Lackey's - Persons under your command


----------



## Old Sweat

If I missed it above, I apologize, "no name, no pack drill." The media call it a code of silence.


----------



## Cliffy433

One from my own little world:

CFMS = Come Fornicate Me Silly (CFMS is no longer used, we are now CF H Svcs Gp)

ah, crud, had a bunch, I'll edit later...

tlm.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> If I missed it above, I apologize, "no name, no pack drill." The media call it a code of silence.


I've never understood "no name, no pack drill.". Could someone explain it to me?


----------



## goodform

GGHG_Cadet

If you don't mention names {no names}, you won't (likely) get in trouble {no pack drill}


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

OK when it's laid out like that I get it. It was just the no pack drill part that confused me. Thanks.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> OK when it's laid out like that I get it. It was just the no pack drill part that confused me. Thanks.


    Our basic training WO used to favour "No blood, no foul", which was coined for his full contact basketball games, which anything that didn't involve a weapon, or draw blood was not a foul.  One shot for trickle, two shots for actual spurting blood.  Actually made for quite an invigorating game.  The saying is still popping up in conversation.


----------



## Freddy Chef

*Doesn't know sh*t from pudding*: _adj_: a severe discrepancy in perception/judgement by an individual (due to lack of knowledge or just not knowing any better) such that said individual would not be able to tell the difference between feces and chocolate pudding.


----------



## BernDawg

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I've never understood "no name, no pack drill.". Could someone explain it to me?


At one time, many moons ago, we actually had to put on our full kit and do drill as a punishment.
Does anyone know if Jeff Wright still lives under the dias at Work Point?


----------



## Haggis

Near the beginning of this thread, it was mentioned that the Infantry are sometimes referred to as "pongos".
To   clarify, a Pongo is a large Bornean ape which digs holes in the ground for no apparent reason.

Sounds like the Infantry to me!

Some other slang:

NDHQ = 1 oh Fun
SD&G Highrs = Sand Dirt and Gravel 
Aanyone working(?) at 1 oh Fun = Purple trades
JTF2 = Black Pyjama Gang, John's Trout Farm
L&R Scots (from the late 80's) = Muties
NSE = No Support Ever
NATO = No Action Talk Only
GGFG = Grenades Gone For Good (apparently a case of those went missing, too)  
SSF = Secret Squirrel Force
AMF (Allied Command Europe Mobile Force - from the 80's) = Another Month F**ked
Valcartier = Valcatraz

and, finally, a American one:

USMC = Uncle Sam's Misguided Children


----------



## Steel Badger

A new one for MOUT, OBUA, FIBUA etc (Or whatever the promotionally challanged are calling it these days...)

FISH

Fighting In Someone's House


(Apparently an "Army of the West" thing, But i likes it. "


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote from Haggis,
AMF (Allied Command Europe Mobile Force - from the 80's) = Another Month F**ked

...actually for most of us it was "alcoholics make friends"
 :blotto:


----------



## Steel Badger

And if it hasn't been said already................SFOR.....

Slowest F#$%^@# ON ROAD



(ahhh the Joys of cruising Bluebird in a clapped out Iltis)


----------



## 1feral1

BernDawg said:
			
		

> At one time, many moons ago, we actually had to put on our full kit and do drill as a punishment.
> Does anyone know if Jeff Wright still lives under the dias at Work Point?



A few yrs back I observed in Holsworthy (western Sydney Army Bks), Diggers with house on their back, bongos,kevlar skid lid, and gat w/ pig sticker fixed, picking weeds of the down by the Forntline and ADCU in the hot Aussie summer heat while under direction from a DS. I have no idea what they had done, but it must have been something ;D.

I have not seen it since, and that was about 1999/2000.

So, there ya go.

Wes


----------



## Haggis

Dave:



			
				Steel Badger said:
			
		

> FISH = Fighting In Someone's House
> (Apparently an "Army of the West" thing, But i likes it. "



Maybe not.   A reporter from Eastern Ontarion accompanying my company last summer coined this phrase "out of the blue".   Guy had never been in the field with troops before.

Forgot about "SFOR".   Still remember the day I created a smokescreen in Bihac   ;D

One more bit of slang:
FIGMO = F**k it! Got my Orders. (used by someone in a posting slump.) i.e "He's not lazy, he's just FIGMO."


----------



## chrisf

tlm said:
			
		

> CFMS = Come Fornicate Me Silly



Don't you mean "Can't Find My Shoes"


----------



## Steel Badger

Dont you mean "Cant find my shooter?"


----------



## Fishbone Jones

"BOHICA" - Bend Over, Here It Comes Again!


----------



## 762gunner

BOHICA!  Bend Over, Here It Comes Again.

     MSE OP   Me Start Engine, Okay Pal?


----------



## from darkness lite

GAF factor (Give a f**k factor)

Usually pretty low just before a posting, or rotating home (F**k it, its a Roto 13 problem now...)

health break = smoke break

cheers


----------



## NATO Boy

"BASE Hot" = basically, you've been on base for so long that girls get a lot prettier in civvy land (all of them)
Example:
Soldier 1: "So how 'bout that new chick workin at the Cannex..."
Soldier 2: "Well, she's "Base Hot"...I'd have at her..."

RCR                             = Run Chicken Run
E&K Scots                    = Eeeks and Squeeks
Lorne Scots                  = Horny Lornies
QOR                            = Queers on Ritalin
ASH of C                      = Ash Cans
Linc Weld                     = Links and Winks
RHFC                           = Royal Horse F##kers of Canada (some RCR guys used this one on me...lol)
G and SF                      = Gullible and Stupid F##kers

Happy C0ck                  = Foot Powder
Super Happy C0ck         = Gold Bond
Fat Pill                          = Any form of junk food
Rubber Stupids              = those rubber outer boots we get issued but seldom (if ever) wear
"koala it"                       = taking a dump in the field by finding a tree and "koalaing it" so as not soiling yourself
EX Maple Syrup              = any reservist EX called "Maple _________"
Rubber Duckie               = rubber training C7 for drill
Elephant Slipper             = Belmoral
corn flake                      = CF cap badge (usually worn by Pte Rs)
gucci kit                        = any aftermarket kit you buy
fart sack                        = sleeping bag
brain bucket                  = helmet
bang stick                      = rifle
bug jizz                          = any insect repellent
passion killers                  = old issued CF Boxer briefs
20 KG pipe                     = Carl G
pig                                = C6 GPMG
buzz saw                        = C9 on "adverse"
ditti mao (recce)              = get the f##k outta Dodge
IMP                                = inedible, mostly packaging (this one came from Michael Dorosh on the Canuck forums)
MRE                               = Mostly Rejected by Everyone (once again, from Michael)
EIS                                = Extra "infantry" Sh#t (when I was on SQ)
SGT                               = accronym for fire movement phases in Section attack (Section, Group, Team)
9 mil                               = common name given to Browning High Power or Sig 226/228 pistols
quarters                          = 25mm rounds fired from the bushmaster chaingun
dirty animal                      = what your Sect Comdr calls you after a hygiene inspection
mary jane rottencrotch      = any girl you correspond with while on base (except your Mommy ;D)

...and I'm spent, when I remember more...I'll come back.


----------



## BernDawg

Di Di Mao...  It's Vietnamese for hurry up.


----------



## NATO Boy

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Di Di Mao...  It's Vietnamese for hurry up.



I know that...(except for the spelling)...but this is the common usage I've seen with it.


----------



## BernDawg

Me too.  Just a bit of UFI.


----------



## NATO Boy

"Mock" Dog - field hot dog: you take a hot rod, IMP bread and ketchup...put it together and...Mock Dog! (Yuck)
sandbagging it - essentially you're dogging it during training


----------



## trajectomologist

Reserves
Toons
MOW MOW
SAS - Saturdays and Sundays
SWAT - Some weekends and Thursdays

Regs
Soaps - Boring and on every day

PONTI - person of no tactical inportance
POOG - poor old Oshawa garbage
Lawn dart - guess who
mud gunners - Fd arty
bird gunners - air def arty
pointy headed - officers
GGHG - good god he's gay
GGFG - gustav gone for good


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Out here we apparently call Rubber Stupids "Rubber Clumsies"....

EDIT - and hey, IMP wasn't mine, but thanks for the quote! 


As for exercise names, when I was on Exercise Chopin (yep, that's what they called BANDCON in '88), one wit refered to it as OPERATION CANINE COITUS...which I think you can all translate for yourself...

We have a regimental award called the Clan of the Gallant Canadians; the upper three grades are worn around the neck.   







It is referred to as "The Iron Beaver" because of its resemblance to the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross and the manner of wear






Other Third Reich themed nicknames

LUFTWAFFE - LFWA (Land Force Western Area)
NAZI PARADE - when the Western Area Training Centre  would parade, it invariably got called WATC (Watt-See) parade.  "Gee Sergeant, what do they call the Northern Area Training Centre?"  "Shut up, Corporal Moreau."


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Didn't see theses

CFSME - Can't F*cking Stand My Employer
RETS - Regret Every Time Sent

MRE - Meals Rejected by the Enemy or Ethopians


----------



## NATO Boy

Some names for the MLVW...

"MLicopter" - when your regt is so poor that you do "Chalk" drills on an ML
UAPC - "Un-Armoured" Personnel Carrier
Baggage Terminal - when travel order is left on an ML


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Down Range = Drinking

"I put a 26oz of Crown Royal down range  and then I went to the bar."

At the bar one might then:

"Drink for effect."


----------



## trajectomologist

another one for the ML - heli-deuce... 

and I totally forgot one -- (referring to meat heads) the price of meat has gone up so now we just call 'em bone heads.


----------



## NATO Boy

Even though this thread hasn't been "hot" for a while, I couldn't resist.

Another name for the MILCOT...........drumroll please...

MILVERADO!  :rofl:


----------



## wordsmith

Army slang

 I write a column on English grammar and usage called Finer Points for Quill and Quire, the trade magazine of the Canadian book industry. In my next column, which will come out in February, I want to do a piece on army slang. Canadians in general aren’t great creators of slang, but the armed forces are an exception. When I read people on Army.ca talking about zipperheads, gun plumbers and the shacks, I am fascinated.

How about it, readers of Army.ca, do you have any interesting pieces of army or military slang? I’d welcome them for my column.  Post them here or send me an e-mail.

All the best,


Wordsmith


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://army.ca/words/

This should keep you busy for days...........when, and if, you need more you can PM a Mod to open up.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sorry Bruce, I neglected to mention that Wordsmith contacted me asking if he could post. I think he's looking for more colloquialisms than we have in the terms database. So not just the fact that "shacks" means "barracks" but maybe a bit of a dig into why and what nuances there are around the term and it's usage. (E.G. that G-pig originated from GPMG and refers to a specific type of machine gun... or at least did in my day. )


----------



## Devlin

I can think of a few but the mods might beat me about the head if I posted drop me a PM if you need anything really colourful


----------



## GAP

Thumper....M79 Grenade Launcher (USMC slang)

"Don't mean nothing"....it's cool


----------



## George Wallace

GAP said:
			
		

> Thumper....M79 Grenade Launcher (USMC slang)
> 
> "Don't mean nothing"....it's cool



Thumper = pipe, closed one end, with handles on two or four sides, used to pound in metal pickets.

Thumperhead = Engineer, usually the guy who has the Thumper.


----------



## x-grunt

There an old thread chock full of slang expressions here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/930.0.html


----------



## George Wallace

x-grunt said:
			
		

> There an old thread chock full of slang expressions here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/930.0.html



Now merged.


----------



## GAP

after reviewing a few pages...wordsmith now has enough slang to write a book on it


----------



## Pearson

GAP said:
			
		

> after reviewing a few pages...wordsmith now has enough slang to write a book on it


A whole hockey sock full.


----------



## wordsmith

This has been amazing to read. I can't thank you all enough. I am amazed at how inventive the slang is, and how much of it there is. It is very impressive -- and perhaps even a little frightening. I almost certainly have enough for a column or a book, enough even for a multi-volume encyclopedia. But please, don't feel you have to stop. I am happy to keep reading in silent awe.

Now, any theories on why the army produces so much slang?


----------



## Trinity

wordsmith said:
			
		

> Now, any theories on why the army produces so much slang?



Bordem

anger

frusteration


----------



## navymich

considering the subject is "forces" slang, have to add some Navy to it too: http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/server/show/conWebDoc.1257


----------



## George Wallace

wordsmith said:
			
		

> Now, any theories on why the army produces so much slang?



A multitude of reasons really:

To aid in people's memories while teaching, so that they don't have long titles to remember, they can remember short abbreviations.  

The abbreviated terms also provide a quick and accurate method of transmitting information and data while in stressful situations, ie. in combat.  

Signage can be reduced in size in some instances.  

Some terms are developed in a sense of 'jocular competitiveness' between Units or Trades.

Some terms have historical or traditional roots.

Some terms were actually created as a method of 'veiled speech' to communicate sensitive information over radio, telephone and other voice transmissions/devices.   The use of Arm Indicators, and such would be an example there.


----------



## George Wallace

airmich said:
			
		

> considering the subject is "forces" slang, have to add some Navy to it too: http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/server/show/conWebDoc.1257



Actually the topic was originally "Army Slang" started a few days ago, but we merged an old topic "Forces Slang" to it and thus you have this mix.


----------



## navymich

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually the topic was originally "Army Slang" started a few days ago, but we merged an old topic "Forces Slang" to it and thus you have this mix.



Saw that, but still had to get my roots in.  ;D


----------



## captainj

Just can't help myself

JAFO- Just Another Fu&king Observer
CFSAL- Canadian Forces School of Alternate Lifestyles
CFPSA- Couldn't Fu&king Possibly Spend Anything
QY Rang- New York Rangers
R Regt C- Royal Regiment of Refugees or The Cabbagetown Commandos
2 FER- 24er as in a box of beer
NIS- Never Investigate Successfully
GGHG- Gods Gift to Horny Goats
Ont R- Scalded Cats
RAMC= Rob All My Comrades (Just kidding)
QOR- Quickest Out of Ridgeway
4 ESR- 4 Eating and Sleeping Regt
1st and 2nd Bns NSH- Non Serviceable Highlanders
Brockville Rifles- Broken Rifles
25 Svc Bn- Jerrys Kids
RCR- Rocking Chair Rangers
2 INT COY- 21st Newfoundland Tank Company
12 RBC- 12th Rubber Boot Coy
 :blotto:


----------



## Shamrock

To add to George's --

Language is a social activity and so will be reflective of the society (or subsociety) using it.  We in the CF have terms unique to the CF, and have borrowed some words from other groups.  We have considerable anachronisms, too -- seriously, who uses "ablutions" nowadays?  Our slang undergoes change and evolution.  When the C6 came in, "G-Pig" was a word that fell into disuse as it only applied to its precursor; now, however, I hear young fellas call the C6 the G-Pig.

I'm neither a sociologist nor an anthropologist, so I won't wander in my speculations, but I do wonder what we think our language says about us.


----------



## Danjanou

Wordsmith the reasons for the slang and abbreviations and as you can see they are two separate and distinct things are many and most have been mentioned. One more I would add is that it’s another way we express our distinctiveness, elitism even compared to society as a whole, like the uniforms and assorted boy scout badges (there's another example of slang).

We’re not restricted Doctors, Lawyers, Law Enforcement, Firefighters, Pilots, Social Workers, probably even Sanitation Engineers have their “own: language or code used by them. Due to popular culture some oar more known to society than others, TV shows like NYPD Blue, LA Law, Rescue ME, CSI etc. being examples.

This language or dialect we’re created is ever evolving and has it’s own subsets as the examples show. Incidentally unlike say high school French once learned it stays with you. I’ve been out of uniform for over 10 years now and still catch myself using certain phrases/terms and not just when on here much to my D9ers er excuse me wife’s amusement.  :-[

One hopes you’ll share the finished column(s) with us here.


----------



## niner domestic

Wordsmith, Have a look for a few books written by Dr. Rick Jolly (RN) that are about naval terms and Jackspeak.  He might answer your questions on how the language and vernacular evolves.  (he's one of my all time heroes)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Despite the unpleasant references to the Navy earlier in this thread (all jealousy of course) here is a list of Canadian Naval slang or sayings. Hoist em aboard!

Abaft		further aft than….	The term “aft of” is not correct
Aft		in the direction of the stern
Ahoy		A sailor’s way of attracting attention, a hail e.g. “ahoy there”
All Standing	to bring something up “all standing” means to bring it to a sudden or unexpected halt.
Almanac	a nautical almanac is a navigational publication predicting the movement of celestial bodies
Athwart	running from side to side
A vast	and order to stop, usually when hauling lines but can be used in conversation to request silence.
Awash	level with the surface of the sea.
Banyan	a party, usually a Bar B Q or a beach party held aboard ship 
Barrack Stanchion	someone who has served for a long time ashore
Barge	a flag officer’s boat
Batten down	to shut weather deck openings in the whole or part of a ship
Beach	shore or ashore
Beam ends	when a ship is completely on its side. A person is at his beams ends when he is confused.
Bear a hand	an order meaning to act quickly or smartly
Belay	to make fast a rope end or to cancel an order
Below there	a seaman’s way of attracting attention of a person below
Berth	the correct place for a man or a ship
Between decks	any space below the upper deck
Bilge	nonsense or very bottom of the inside of the ship.
Birds	personnel under punishment or whose leave has been restricted, probably derived from “jail birds”
Board	the old name for the side of a ship; “To board” means to come alongside it; “to board and enter” means to come alongside and forcibly enter; “To go aboard” means to enter a ship over the side. “Inboard” means inside the ship; “Outboard” means outside the ship.
Boat	a submarine, a ferry or a ship’s boat. Commissioned warships are never referred to as a boat.
Brick	a shell or projectile
Boot topping	a band of paint at the waterline between the bottom and the shipside paints. It is usually of a special type to prevent the growth of minute marine organisms.
Bravo Zulu	a phrase to convey congratulations, well done
Bright work	polished metal fittings
Broach to	to unintentionally slew around broadside to a wave.
Brow	a gangway between two ships or from the ship to the jetty
Buffer	the Chief Boatswain who is in charge of ship’s husbandry
Bulkhead	a ship’s wall
Bull Sub	the senior Sub Lieutenant (a dubious honour)
Bum Boat	a civilian boat, which comes alongside a warship to sell merchandise.
Bunting 	flags or coloured pennants
Butt end	the largest end
Buzz	a rumour
Cable	a nautical measurement of 200 yards, a chain or line used for seamanship evolutions, e.g. the anchor cable.
Cant	to incline away from the upright position
Capsize	to overturn
Captain	the Commanding Officer (CO) regardless of rank is known as “the Captain.”
Cells	military detention room supervised by military police, sentences of less than 2 weeks are usually served in Base Cells. A sentence of more than that is served in Edmonton at the Special Detention Barracks.
Chamfer	to clean, polish or make tiddley
Chock a block	full up 
CHODS	Chiefs of Departments
Church Pennant	special pennant flown when worship services are being conducted onboard.
Clean	to change rigs; eg “clean into night clothing”
Clear	free, unobstructed, or to make free eg “to clear an anchor”
Close up	report to your station, when a flag is at full mast, a person who is smart
Cock Bill	an anchor is said to be “a’ cock bill” when it is clear of the hawse pipe and 
ready to let go.
Cock of the Walk	winner of a regatta, sports competition or combination of events.
Cold move	a ship being moved by tugs with no ships propulsion engaged.
Colours	ceremony held at 0800 when alongside or on Naval Bases to raise the National Flag and other formation flags or ensigns.
Come up	an order to slack off on a rope. Also to “come up with” another ship means to catch up with it.
Complain	a block complains when its sheave squeaks in turning.
Coxswain or Cox’n	the senior NCO regardless of rank is known as the Cox’n, also the senior rating in charge of a boat.
Crack On	to increase speed
Crossing the Line	when a ship crosses a major line of latitude i.e. the equator or the Arctic or antarctic circles, or engaging in unacceptable behaviour.
Crow’s Nest	a small shelter for a masthead lookout
Cut of his jib	appearance of a person or ship.
Davey Jones locker	the bottom of the sea
Dead Marine or soldier	an empty bottle
Dead Men		rope ends hanging from aloft
Deck		floor or level in a ship
Deck head		a ship’s ceiling
Derelict		a ship abandoned by her crew but still afloat
Dhobey		laundry
Dip		to lower temporarily. The ensign is dipped or a person who is dipped is lowered in rank.
Ditch	to throw overboard
Divisions	Naval Parade, Ceremonial Divisons held in full uniform with medals
Doggie	a junior officer detailed to attend a senior officer
Donkey	any small engine used as a labour saving device
Dowse	to lower or slacken suddenly or to put out a light
Drag	to pull a device along the seabed for the purpose of recovering something
Drip	to complain or moan
Drown	to drench or saturate
Duff	dessert or when a piece of equipment is unserviceable
Easy	an order meaning to carry on what you are doing more carefully or slowly
End for end	in exactly the reverse position
Fair	favourable or unobstructed
Fake	a coil of rope
Fit out	to rig or provide a ship, person or thing with its full outfit of stores and equipment
Flotsam	any floating cargo, stores or equipment which have floated off a wrecked or damaged vessel.
Fore and Aft rig	a term for the old RCN sailor’s uniform
Forward	in the direction of the bow
Foul	to entangle or obstruct
Founder	to sink
Freshen the Nip 	to shift the point where the bight of a  strained rope makes contact with a fairlead or other object. Done by heaving in or slackening a few inches.
Full Riggers	to be dressed in DEU with medals and, in most cases, with sword, cutlass or rifle.
Galley	The kitchen
Gangway	any recognized entrance to, passageway or traffic route within a ship.
Gash	garbage
Glim	a light
Gob	slang name for your mouth
Greenie(s)	taking waves over the bow.
Grog	one part rum to two parts water
Grog blossom	a red nose or a pimple
Hands	members of the ships company
Hands Fall In	Hands required to duty stations, or an unceremonial form of Divisions when the CO or leadership wishes to pass orders or instructions
Hanging Judas	a fall, whip or halyard which is hanging loose from aloft
Hard tack	ship’s biscuit (still eaten in Newfoundland)
Heads	toilets
HODS	Heads of Departments 
Holiday	a gap, eg a spot missed while painting
Hollywood shower	a long shower with the water running the entire time and no regard paid to preserving water.
Hookie	slang for a Leading Seaman
Hulk	a vessel inuse but condemned for sea service
Irish Pennants	rope yarns or stray rope ends hanging from the rigging, loose threads on one’s uniform
Jacked up	to be corrected sternly.
Jettison	to cast overboard
Jettsom	floating debris which was jettisoned from a ship
Jimmy	The XO
Jury rig	temporary, emergency or home made fix.
Ki	cocoa
Killick	slang for a Leading Seaman
Knot	a measurement of speed (nautical miles per hour) 
Labour		a ship labours when she pitches and rolls heavily
Landfall	first sight of land after a sea passage
Lay up		take a ship out of service
Lee		opposite side to that upon which the wind is blowing
Lie to		to lie as stationary as possible in a gale with the wind and sea ahead
Lower Deck	usually used to refer to the place where NCMs Mess Decks are located
Main Cave	the Master Seaman and Jr NCMs Mess onboard a ship
Master		captain of a merchant vessel
Master Hookie		Master Seaman
Matelot	slang for a sailor
Matie		a dockyard worker, also referred to as “a dockyard matie”
Marry		to join ropes or lines together, to put things together
Midships	in the middle of the ship, a helm order to bring the wheel to center.
Molly		person who is assigned to clean dishes and tables in the Mess.
Number One	the XO
Other half	a second or subsequent drink, one’s spouse.
OPI	Office of Particular Interest, the person or office in charge of an event or evolution.
Overhaul	to overtake, to examine or repair, to haul apart the blocks of a tackle
Pay away	to slacken on a rope
Perks	special advantages of a special job
Pier Head Jump	joining a ship or coming off leave just as ship is about to sail, or returning on one ship and immediately sailing on another.
Pigeon	a member of the Air Force
Pipe	an announcement or order on the ship’s broadcast system. “to make a pipe”
Pipe down	after this order no further pipes are made until hands are called. Keep quiet.
Pongo	a soldier
Port	left side of a ship, a helm order to steer to the left, wine used to drink toasts at Mess dinners, place where a ship is secured.
Proud	sticking out
Pusser	the Supply Officer. Anything that is issued by the Navy is called pusser eg Pusser boots….”looking pusser” means to appear very “seamanlike.”
Pusser shower	a quick shower used to preserve water, i.e. turn water on briefly to get wet, lather up, turn water on briefly to rinse…you’re done!
Rabbit	crown property taken or converted for private use
Rake 	to lean or incline from the upright
Range	to lay out a rope or cable
Refit	to repair or rejuvenate
Rig	to fit out, to dress in the correct order of uniform e.g. “what is the rig for divisions?”
Rogue Salute	a single canon fired at colours on the day of a court martial
Roundly	quickly, usually used when working lines e.g. haul in roundly
Rounds	any set of checks or inspections made in a routine manner, Evening rounds are made onboard by the XO and the Coxn.
Rumour net	unsubstantiated intelligence also known as RUMINT, usually wrong int.
Run (ashore)	usually a term used to denote a drinking party with fellow shipmates
Run down	to ram
Runners	smugglers
Scran	food
Scran locker	storage place for personal gear found sculling (lost and found)
Scull(ing)	loose gear or kit left unattended in a place where it shouldn’t be
Scuttle	a round porthole
Sea Lawyer	an argumentative person. One who avoids work or abuses the system by citing regulations. Also known as a Barrack Room Lawyer or a Lower Deck Lawyer
Sea Legs	ability to maintain balance at sea
Secure	to make fast, to finish a task or duty e.g. secure Special Sea Duty men.
Secure for sea		lash down all equipment and stow personnel gear so it doesn’t end up flying around in rough seas
Shad	rude slang for a Naval Reservist
Ships company	all personnel of a warship
Shipshape		in good order
Sin Boatswain		slang for a Chaplain
Sister Ships		ships of the same class
Skate	a person who avoids work or responsibility
Skipper	Captain of a submarine or small merchant vessel (USN slang for any CO of a ship)
Skive	idleness or avoidance of duty
Sliders	slang for leaving place of duty before official work hours are over.
Snotty	rude slang used by NCMs for a junior officer
Snug	properly secure
Special Sea Dutymen	persons selected for specialized evolutions e.g. a senior rating for steering the ship when coming alongside or maneuvers of a risky nature.
Spindrift	a spray blown from the crests of waves
Splice the Main brace		when the CO orders a ceremonial tot of rum to be issued.
Stanchion	a supporting post
Starboard	the right hand side, a helm order to steer to the right
Stave	to break or make a hole
Strike	to haul down eg strike the jack staff
Swallow the anchor	retire
Swan	an easy or pleasant duty.
Swing the lead		to take depth soundings with a lead and line, slang for avoiding work
Three Mess	a term which usually refers to the Chief’s and PO’s mess
Tiddley	neat, smart
Tiffy	the Medical Assistant, also known as the Sick Bay Tiffy
Tight	water tight, 
Tooth Fairy	the Dentist
Tot	a ration of rum
Uckers	a game similar to Ludo which is a favorite among senior NCMs
Under way	moving under power such that the helm can respond.
Warm the bell		to be early, or to prepare for action
Weather deck(s)	outside decks exposed to the elements, topside
Weep	to leak slightly
Winger	a friend or shipmate
Work Ups	exercise a ships’ company 
XO	the executive officer, who is second in command of the ship or establishment


----------



## rmacqueen

The military is also one of the few institutions that celebrates and enforces its history so terms and slang get passed from generation to generation even though their original meaning no longer applies.  A good example is the Naval tradition of banyan (one for airmich who just can't let go of her navy roots)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> The military is also one of the few institutions that celebrates and enforces its history so terms and slang get passed from generation to generation even though their original meaning no longer applies.  A good example is the Naval tradition of banyan (one for airmich who just can't let go of her navy roots)



And of course when one attends a Banyan one should wear "Pirate Rig." (a term I forgot to add up top meaning, "colourful non-uniform dress" could be anywhere from tropical shirts and shorts to those who like to wear....well let's say "risque" clothing)


----------



## Trinity

> OPI   Office of Particular Interest, the person or office in charge of an event or evolution.



as compared to 

OPI - only person interested   ;D

Most people know what the OPI does.. but not what it stands for so the
only answer I ever got was Only Person Interested


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Trinity said:
			
		

> as compared to
> 
> OPI - only person interested   ;D
> 
> Most people know what the OPI does.. but not what it stands for so the
> only answer I ever got was Only Person Interested



Yeah I saw that one up top and thought it was funny.  ;D
I have been around the outfit nearly 30 years and never heard that before but it does apply to some of the stuff that comes down the pipe. Live and learn and pass it on, as my Reg Chief says.


----------



## niner domestic

IHS, One of my favourite words is fid.  (splicing tool) and the saying, a sailor never ties a knot, they lay one in.  (which is hilarious at a naval type wedding to use in toasts)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

niner domestic said:
			
		

> IHS, One of my favourite words is fid.  (splicing tool) and the saying, a sailor never ties a knot, they lay one in.  (which is hilarious at a naval type wedding to use in toasts)



Your being polite. Fid is also a slang term for one's penis. I've heard both terms used very well in the speechs and toasts at a Naval wedding....ha ha thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

UNOF: Underarmed Narcs Obviously Foreign (UN Observer Force)
UNPF:  Underarmed, Neglected, Probably F#cked (UN Protective Force)
and for service in francophone areas of the third world, the traditional
ONU:  Orginization Nearly Useless (the French acronym for UN, just as useless in any language).

RCHA: Retards Cant Hit Anything, unless you are calling for support fire in which case we call them bloody marvelous (please and thankyou).


----------



## Trooper Hale

We've got a swafe of different slang to you blokes,
"Jube" or "f#ck Stick" for your new guys, its the most popular phrase. I'm trying to think of something i havent seen on here already. Ahh, my head isnt working!
"F#ck Stick Hat" Being an unaltered bush hat, because anyone wearing one, especially in the Grunts, is probably a Jube/FuckStick...and an unaltered bush hat, especially one recently got, looks pretty stupid.
"Goffa" is your sweets.
"Jack Rations" are your privately bought bush rations.
"Jack" is used on someone who's lazy, unmotivated, doesnt work for the team or does anything else that could be selfish, ie "Your a jack bastard".
"Chuck a Boxer"= throw a salute.
I'm seriously struggling, someone should give Wes a call for me. He'll know ADF slang. I'll get back to this one i reckon.

Oh! How could i forget!
PENIS = Practical Exercise Not Involving Soldiers. And we all know how the Officers love Penis


----------



## wordsmith

Christmas has come a little learly this year! I can't believe what you've posted forme, and I promise that I will put up a link on the Army.ca website to Quill and Quire when my piece comes out.

Thanks so much and Merry Xmas to all. Oh, and carry on if you wish.


----------



## Reccesoldier

SprCForr said:
			
		

> C.O.C.K.: Heavy handed Cbt Arms type discipline used on an individual but more often on Sections or Pl/Tps. It is an area wpn. It can be belt fed.



Not to mention chain driven, air-cooled and DS assisted!


----------



## Reccesoldier

P.O.N.T.I. - Person Of No Tactical Importance
F.L.O.A.T.E.R. - Fat Lazy Obnoxious A$$hole That Evades Responsibility


----------



## Coyote43D

PWOR - People With Overstretched Rectums
NSE - No Supported Expected or Notional Support Element.


----------



## Billy~Bob

GGHG=God's Gift to Horny Girls
GGFG=Good God Forgot the Gustav!
RWR=Retards with rifles
I'm surprised no one's brought up the 12th Rubber Boot Company yet. I've heard most of these from my old man but my Grand-dad had a few not-so-nice names about the PPCLI. The soemthing Cowboys Learning Italian with regards to them not being involved w/ D-Day.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Billy~Bob said:
			
		

> GGFG=Good God Forgot the Gustav!



I'd heard it as Gustav Gone For Good.


----------



## putz

Billy~Bob said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one's brought up the 12th Rubber Boot Company yet. I've heard most of these from my old man but my Grand-dad had a few not-so-nice names about the PPCLI. The soemthing Cowboys Learning Italian with regards to them not being involved w/ D-Day.



There was something going on in Italy that need our attention at that time


----------



## DiamondDarryl

Some I have picked up in my limited experience.

RTFQ - Read the F***ing question
PPCLI - Piss poor canadians lacking intelligence
RCR - Rocking chair rangers
Milverauto - Olive Drab milcots
toons - Reservists
Shart- when a fart goes bad
Dropped his a** - particular bad smelling flatulence
Sh*tBird - Slack individual
Piglets, Bacon, Ham, Oink -MP's


----------



## rmacqueen

Shads - Naval Reserves


----------



## observor 69

When they hand you your new posting orders you are FIGMO, F***  IT GOT MY ORDERS.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Weather Witch= Met Tech


----------



## Reccesoldier

PMOAIG - Piss me off and I'm gone - The terms of service immediately following a 20 or 25 year contract.  ;D


----------



## AMcLeod

adc said:
			
		

> To be violently ill: "Screaming in technicolour"



I've screamed in technicolour many times

see also;
technicolour yawn, bowing to the porcelain queen, using the porcelain phone, calling Ralph, the visible hiccup


----------



## George Wallace

AMcLeod said:
			
		

> I've screamed in technicolour many times
> 
> see also;
> technicolour yawn, bowing to the porcelain queen, using the porcelain phone, calling Ralph, the visible hiccup



None of which are really considered "Forces Slang".

Many have had Dry Heaves, and asked the Cabbie if he had room for Six Beer and a Pizza, but those are just more of many 'generic' terms.


----------



## Maclimius

BCD - Better Class Drinker
BCD - Better Class Drunk
BCD - Been Caught Drinking

BCD 53 - British Canteen Depot 53, also Unit Number Designation during WW2. Apparently liquor destined for the British canteen was mistakenly delivered to our unit and subsequently vanished overnight. (ie. British Soldier: Is this BCD 53?  BCD Soldier: Why yes it is.) Long stood believed reasons for the above names. (I did pay some attention during those unit history lectures)

Mo' Tank - Iltis, MILCOTS or AVGP
MILCOTS - Military Commercial Off The Shelf
Crunchie - Infantry (Sound they make being run over)
Axle Grease - See Crunchie
Blue Rocket - Port o' Potty (Surprised I haven't seen that one yet)
Rubber Lady - Old Issue Inflatable Air Mattress

GIB - Guy in Back - Usually the FNG that no one knows the name to. Example of Usage: "Release the GIB"
MTSC - Militia Training Support Centre (Now TSC (or TSS depending on who you talk to))
MTSC - Must Train Some Candidates
MTSC - Man This Sucks Centre
TSC - Training Support Company
TSC - This Sucks Centre
TSS - Training Support Squadron
TSS - This Sucks Squadron
WATC NAZI - Standards
WATC NAZI HQ - Standards Cell Office
PAT Platoon - Personnel Awaiting Training Platoon
PAT Platoon - Party and Tardy Platoon
PAT Battalion - PAT Platoon over Platoon Strength
PAR Platoon - Personnel Awaiting Release Platoon
PAR Platoon - Party and Retirement Platoon

And the new one thanks to the relaxed entrance requirements for physical fitness.

FAT Platoon - Fitness and Training Platoon - Personnel not able to complete CF Express Test on start of BMQ. Paid $2300 +/ month to get in shape.
FAT Platoon - Fat Ass Trainee Platoon

I knew all this UFI would come in useful sometime.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> PMOAIG - Piss me off and I'm gone - The terms of service immediately following a 20 or 25 year contract.  ;D



Also Refered to as the 30-30 Plan. 30 minutes to Piss me off 30 days to release. (or something to that effect)


----------



## BernDawg

I refer to that as the 1 & 30 plan.  One person to piss you off and 30 days to freedom.
 ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell

Maclimius said:
			
		

> ...
> Crunchie - Infantry (Sound they make being run over)
> ...



_Waaaaay_ back when the term _gravel cruncher_ or _gravel crusher_ (used interchangeably) referred to the infantry in general.  It was based on the infantry's proclivity to do drill when there was nothing much else to occupy the time.

Little known factoid: there are words to The RCR regimental march which include: "We're chrushing the gravel again today ..."



			
				Maclimius said:
			
		

> ...
> I knew all this UFI would come in useful sometime.



Ditto; I just didn't know how long I would have to keep it all hidden away!


----------



## caper09

SWAT- Some weekends and Thursdays- Reserve work schedule
SAS- Saturdays and Sundays- see above
Rentals- reserves
Tango Hotel-  Tim Hortons- Used on the radio to throw off higher ups as in " we will be making a personal drop to tango hotel"
BOHICA- bend over here it comes again.
DND- delegate and disappear


----------



## Bigmac

SNAFU: Situation Normal All F*#@!ed Up

Baby Doc: Newly enrolled medical officer

Duff: Navy term for dessert

Sangies:  Sandwiches

Black Cadillacs: Combat boots

Birth control glasses: Gas mask glasses  AKA Granny glasses

Turtling: Troop that starts to lean forward on ruckmarch


----------



## George Wallace

After 15 pages and all the REPEATS, no one has mentioned:

SALY - Same As Last Year

We have also missed:

Disneyland on the Rideau - NDHQ


----------



## George Wallace

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> SSF - Saturdays and Sundays F***ed



If I remember correctly, you posted that back on page 9.

That would mean that you have "Aluminium Mess Tin Syndrome" - AMTS


----------



## rmacqueen

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, you posted that back on page 9.
> 
> That would mean that you have "Aluminium Mess Tin Syndrome" - AMTS


Mmmm, especially when you warm up the pre-cooked bacon in them.

Did I mention what SSF stands for?


----------



## xo31@711ret

How about  'the passion killers' ; referring to old army green nylon like boxer shorts with the +1 inch waist band? Usually had to be worn (if worn) up to your naval and came just above your knees. Try wearing just those when trying to get some from your better half: hence the name 'passion killers'  ;D .


----------



## RangerRay

Surprised no one mentioned "Bloggins"...

...the generic last name of a troop, usually the butt of an embarrassing story, joke, training analogy, or any other time you need a generic name for something.

Edit:

"gong" = medal


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Bloggins is a real person isn't he??? ha ha


----------



## Danjanou

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Bloggins is a real person isn't he??? ha ha



Yup he's Cpl Gustaf's fireteam buddy 8)


----------



## q_1966

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimental_nicknames_of_the_Canadian_Forces#Notes

This provides a good compilation of nicknames for the CF


----------



## TN2IC

Circus Battalion2 - (derogatory name for any Service Battalion, regular or reserve). Usually employed by members to describe the lack of organisation that traditionally plagues these units, i.e. They bring big tents and are staffed by clowns. 


Blah hahahahahaha that is so my old unit.


----------



## Celticgirl

I came across this in my Internet travels and found it interesting (and amusing). I've seen some of these expressions/terms used on this site, but others are completely new to me. I'm sure the seasoned members of the CF recognize most of them, if not all. 

Canadian Military Slang


----------



## PMedMoe

I get a kick out the terms for "promiscuous" females (female soldiers included).  Why don't we start making them up for the *males*?


----------



## kincanucks

They forgot 'Nancy' for a brand new recruit at Basic who has not been issued an uniform and is marching, or trying to march, around the area.


----------



## davidk

The only one I hadn't previously seen was "Circus Battalion". Of course, I have plenty more I could add to the list.


----------



## MikeL

Haven't heard drip pan before. An yea, theres a few that are missing there


----------



## Celticgirl

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I get a kick out the terms for "promiscuous" females (female soldiers included).  Why don't we start making them up for the *males*?



I agree. It's rather one-sided, isn't it? Let's think about this and see what we can come up with. ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

kincanucks said:
			
		

> They forgot 'Nancy' for a brand new recruit at Basic who has not been issued an uniform and is marching, or trying to march, around the area.




Pre-haircut recruits were also referred to as "Alice", due to the long hair resembling that of Alice Cooper.


----------



## 1feral1

I always thought a horse cock was a 'spout flex' for jerry can use. Their 'slang' definition is WRONG!

I still use the term HC here, and get a stupid look or a laugh, here they call it a goose neck. The Australian jerry cans are direct copies of the German WW2 ones, so the HC's are different, but perform the same duty.

Being out of the CF loop since 1995, there is lots on there I had never heard of (a new generation of slang), like the drip pan, ha! Here 'they' are referred to as 'bikes'  :warstory:

Well its going on to 0530h on a Thursday morning, so better hit the shower and get to work.


----------



## GnrJetTech

I always thought the RCR's were the Rubber Chicken Rapers not chickenfuckers? 

Funny list though.


----------



## Pte.Butt

They missed the blue rockets.


----------



## Celticgirl

GnrJetTech said:
			
		

> I always thought the RCR's were the Rubber Chicken Rapers not chickenfuckers?



Somehow, I feel better knowing they were 'rubber' chickens.  ;D


----------



## GnrJetTech

lol...me too!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I think there are lots missing but...soon to be added...

I was looking for 'trench tech'.  It was one used when I was in Basic in Cornwallis in 89...a Bos'n MS used to call our PPCLI MCpl that


----------



## PMedMoe

kincanucks said:
			
		

> They forgot 'Nancy' for a brand new recruit at Basic who has not been issued an uniform and is marching, or trying to march, around the area.





			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Pre-haircut recruits were also referred to as "Alice", due to the long hair resembling that of Alice Cooper.



When I went through Basic in '86, it was "Suzie"!!


----------



## vonGarvin

GnrJetTech said:
			
		

> I always thought the RCR's were the Rubber Chicken Rapers not chickenfuckers?
> 
> Funny list though.


As a member of The Royal Canadian Regiment, I can only state that we are NOT the Rubber Chicken Rapers, but rather a members of a fine infantry regiment, with a storied history


----------



## Teflon

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> As a member of The Royal Canadian Regiment, I can only state that we are NOT the Rubber Chicken Rapers, but rather a members of a fine infantry regiment, with a storied history



Yes, the rubber chicken was consenting!


----------



## GnrJetTech

Teflon said:
			
		

> Yes, the rubber chicken was consenting!





			
				Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> As a member of The Royal Canadian Regiment, I can only state that we are NOT the Rubber Chicken Rapers, but rather a members of a fine infantry regiment, with a storied history



Oh settle down...I didn't know you were all so sensitive and so easily offended. 

Just saying what we used to say back in the day.

Did you even read the list of definitions? It pretty much includes everyone, 

and I don't see anyone else crying.

BTW I do agree that it is a fine regiment. 

but really   ...suck it up buttercup


----------



## PMedMoe

Whoa, buddy.  Did you read the Forum Guidelines when you joined??


----------



## Rodahn

Well I noticed that they didn't have PMC = Permanent Master Corporal....


----------



## 1feral1

GnrJetTech said:
			
		

> Oh settle down...I didn't know you were all so sensitive and so easily offended.
> 
> Just saying what we used to say back in the day.
> 
> Did you even read the list of definitions? It pretty much includes everyone,
> 
> and I don't see anyone else crying.
> 
> BTW I do agree that it is a fine regiment.
> 
> but really   ...suck it up buttercup



I do hope that was tongue in cheek

op:


----------



## NL_engineer

GnrJetTech said:
			
		

> Oh settle down...I didn't know you were all so sensitive and so easily offended.
> 
> Just saying what we used to say back in the day.
> 
> Did you even read the list of definitions? It pretty much includes everyone,
> 
> and I don't see anyone else crying.
> 
> BTW I do agree that it is a fine regiment.
> 
> but really   ...suck it up buttercup



I don't think MM Rockpainter is offended, can that happen ???


----------



## Good2Golf

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I don't think MM Rockpainter is offended, can that happen ???



Yes.    I insulted his cheesy moustache once...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

GnrJetTech

Its hard to tell the 'tone' of someone's post but I think maybe you might have over-corrected?  Ease up on the stick  ;D

Having said that, I think the actual mbr's of The RCR will speak up if GJT stepped outside the comfort zone.

"nothing to see here folks, move along"


----------



## Michael OLeary

After 125 years of putting up with the petty jealousies of other trades and corps, the "chicken joke" has gotten too lame to respond to.

Pro Patria


----------



## medicineman

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> After 125 years of putting up with the petty jealousies of other trades and corps, the "chicken joke" has gotten too lame to respond to.
> 
> Pro Patria



At least you didn't sign "Pro Poultry" with that  ;D.

MM


----------



## vonGarvin

(As an intro, I am not offended, and neither did I take offence)
TRUE STORY.  It was back in 1989.  I was getting ready to head off to become a member of The RCR.  My mother's neighbour was over at her place, and I told her I was off.  She asked where I was going, etc, and I told her "I'm off to join The RCR".  She said (as my mother took a sip of her coffee. "You're going to be a Chicken fucker?"

I thought my mother was going to choke to death.  (As an aside, my mother's neighbour's husband was a member of The RCR many years before that, so she was "in the club", as it were)

As a note re: "Shack Rat", I never once heard that used to refer to women, promiscuous or otherwise.  I've heard it used to refer to an older corporal who still lived in Barracks, that kind of thing.

I'm surprised that "Bloggins" wasn't on the list.

"Man whore" could refer to a promiscuous male soldier, no?


----------



## Scratch_043

Actually, Bloggins is no longer deemed acceptable to be used, since we now have (at least) one in the CF.


----------



## lou-reed

Didn't  MEATHEAD became BONEHEAD in the early 90s due to the severe budget cuts.....no offense intended - this coming from an ex chicken******


----------



## Eye In The Sky

ToRN said:
			
		

> Actually, Bloggins is no longer deemed acceptable to be used, since we now have (at least) one in the CF.



BS ( not that one doesn't exist...rather, that it is no longer acceptable  ;D)

Pte/Cpl/OCdt/Lt Bloggins will live and exist in the CF when I am gone and worm food  , well atleast in every classroom lecture taught by young Army NCOs.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Numpty is not there?!?!

dileas

tess


----------



## garb811

Whoever put that up is RTFOT and seems to have about 10 minutes in and pulling it out of their ass.  Obvious example to me is the explanation of where "Meathead" comes from.  I've been a Meathead since '85 when we were wearing the condom cap and I've seen and heard references back to way before that.  For what it's worth, the explanation given to me is we're meatheads because the space between our ears is filled with meat and not brain, dating back to the time when MPs were selected for physical size vice intelligence. 

Can someone with some actual time in go and sort that cluster f*$# out?


----------



## sober_ruski

'to have one's faults corrected in a swift and severe manner."

haha, loving it


----------



## Old Sweat

The term 'meathead' was in general use in the 'fifties in the Canadian army. It may have originated during the Korean War as I cannot recall seeing any reference to it during the Second World War. There was a Korean-era drinking song titled "Provost" that made reference to Exercise Sweetbrian, a defence of Canada exercise conducted in the late-forties. This little ditty did not use the term 'meathead.'


----------



## George Wallace

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> There was a Korean-era drinking song titled "Provost" that made reference to Exercise Sweetbrian, a defence of Canada exercise conducted in the late-forties. This little ditty did not use the term 'meathead.'



They probably couldn't find a word rhyming with it.


----------



## Michael OLeary

This is a better reference list for regimental nicknames:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimental_nicknames_of_the_Canadian_Forces


----------



## scoutfinch

They are definitely wrong on the definition of shack rat.

They need to add the Rocket.  EVERYONE knows the Rockets.  Hell, we were relegated to using one in the parking lot at Colonel By last weekend!


----------



## scoutfinch

Also, they should add my personal favourite.... "Whiskey-Tango_Foxtrot????"


----------



## Michael OLeary

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> They need to add the Rocket.



Anyone can edit the list, hit the "edit" tab at the top of the page.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Canadian_military_slang

Since the quality of the page is already doubtful, insert all your favourite fake slang.    >


----------



## DirtyDog

Isn't there a threade on here somewhere dealing with this?


----------



## Michael OLeary

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Isn't there a threade on here somewhere dealing with this?



Could be, did you search for it?


----------



## DirtyDog

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Could be, did you search for it?


Briefly... unfortunately, I have to go to work.


----------



## DirtyDog

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/930.0.html


----------



## Teeps74

Well, no idea why this came up after so long, so I thought I would contribute a new one.

FUBIJAR = eFf yoU Buddy, I'm Just A Reservist, good for whenever a soap is busting you down for useless stuff.

POOMA = Pulled Out Of My A** (there is another variant, I like this one better though... Beware of the chocolate POOMA)


----------



## BinRat55

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Circus Battalion2 - (derogatory name for any Service Battalion, regular or reserve). Usually employed by members to describe the lack of organisation that traditionally plagues these units, i.e. They bring big tents and are staffed by clowns.
> 
> 
> Blah hahahahahaha that is so my old unit.



 :rofl: 

I must know you - we danced in the same circles!!


----------



## SOLDIER702

B.O.H.I.C.A. - Bend Over, Here It Comes Again

C.O.C.K.- Confirmation of Combat Knowledge

S.N.A.F.U. -  Situation Normal; All Fucked up

What is a Pongo exactly? I've always wondered that.

"Anyone know why all the Navy ships have liquid soap in the showers? It takes longer to pick up"


----------



## PMedMoe

SOLDIER702 said:
			
		

> What is a Pongo exactly? I've always wondered that.



Pon"go\, n. (Zo["o]l.) Any large ape; especially, the chimpanzee and the orang-outang. Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 

From Wikipedia:

The term 'Pongo', as in where the army goes the pong goes, or 'Perce' is often used by Sailors and Royal Marines to refer to soldiers. It is not considered complimentary.


----------



## seccee99

Just curious what MRE's stands for - I beleive they are American rations.....


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks to Google, the first returned hit is:



> Meal, Ready-to-Eat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The Meal, Ready-to-Eat, or MRE (pronounced "M-R-E") is a self-contained, individual field ration in lightweight packaging procured by the United States ...


----------



## Reccesoldier

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The term 'Pongo', as in where the army goes the pong goes, or 'Perce' is often used by Sailors and Royal Marines to refer to soldiers. It is not considered complimentary.



My dad (a sailor) told me a story about a decree coming down from the UK MOD to "Cease and desist referring to Infantry personnel as _pongo's_"

So the Air Force promptly put out a message stating "The reference to Infantry personnel as pongos shall cease forthwith."

The RM issued a similar directive that "Referring to infantry Personnel as pongos shall be prohibited."

The navy also issued a directive that "All pongos shall henceforth be known as Infantry personnel."


----------



## Sigger

SOLDIER702 said:
			
		

> "Anyone know why all the Navy ships have liquid soap in the showers? It takes longer to pick up"



Gahahaha!


----------



## Redeye

seccee99 said:
			
		

> Just curious what MRE's stands for - I beleive they are American rations.....



Notwithstanding the "official" version above, they are commonly considered "Meals Rejected by Everyone".


----------



## RiverDriver

John Wayne: usually used to describe toilet paper, i.e.. "Its rough, its tough, and it won't take sh*t from nobody!"


----------



## DirtyDog

One I like to use, and i don't know if I came up with it, but I've never heard anyone else use it (still waiting for it to catch on   ) is a variation of "sh!tpump"....

I like to refer to someone who is seemingly always on light duties, either legitmately or not, as a "chitpump".


----------



## DirtyDog

Also heard "ready for tacos" as a refference to RFT personel in St. Jean (which is properly know as "Saint Jeen" around here).


----------



## LCIS-Tech

BOHICA - Bend Over, Here It Comes Again
Belt-Fed - See "BOHICA" above..
Belt-Fed, Rapid Fire - See "Belt-Fed" above
Bird-Gunners - Air Defense Artillery
Mud-Gunners - Artillery
Death Tech - Infanteer


----------



## TN2IC

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> I must know you - we danced in the same circles!!




Just may be... you never know.




Another word/slang: 

Spent Casing: someone that has "lost it / is out to lunch".


----------



## Shamrock

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Spent Casing: someone that has "lost it / is out to lunch".



That's not definition I'd have given it...


----------



## 1feral1

Redeye said:
			
		

> Notwithstanding the "official" version above, they are commonly considered "Meals Rejected by Everyone".



When out in the badlands of Iraq, we ate these hidious things. Personally the tootsie rools and gum is all I got out of them that I liked. The hamburger patty smelled and tasted like cat food. However the handy-dandy heaters worked excellent. As for the toilet paper ration, well that was a joke in itself (2 squares per man perhaps), and considereing the 'tap ass', we had from time to time, you'd need 100 MREs to wipe one's ass with success


----------



## vonGarvin

"Infanteer"=Canadian slang for Infantryman


----------



## OldSolduer

"oxygen thief" - useless individual
"waste of rations" - see above
"numpty" - not a totally useless individual
"egg welder" - Cooks in general


----------



## BinRat55

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> When out in the badlands of Iraq, we ate these hidious things. Personally the tootsie rools and gum is all I got out of them that I liked. The hamburger patty smelled and tasted like cat food. However the handy-dandy heaters worked excellent. As for the toilet paper ration, well that was a joke in itself (2 squares per man perhaps), and considereing the 'tap ***', we had from time to time, you'd need 100 MREs to wipe one's *** with success



Tap***??? You'll have to elaborate just a smidge for me... could this be like "touchin' cloth, turtle heads,et al" or more like "**** that hurts, oh no, gotta go again..."??


----------



## Shamrock

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Tap***??? You'll have to elaborate just a smidge for me... could this be like "touchin' cloth, turtle heads,et al" or more like "**** that hurts, oh no, gotta go again..."??



Faucet bottom.


----------



## RiverDriver

Unpleasant. Sort of like "Swamp***", especially when your sh|t-tickets are "John Wayne"


----------



## seccee99

Here is one I haven't seen:


SF Kit- Sure F*** kit.


----------



## seccee99

One more i haven't seen:

RHIP - Rank Has It's Previlidges.


----------



## Haggis

ToRN said:
			
		

> Actually, Bloggins is no longer deemed acceptable to be used, since we now have (at least) one in the CF.



I can say with some authority that there are no actual serving Bloggins in the CF.  There is one in the GAL, a Cpl, but a quick look at the properties will show it's ficticious.

May he/she live on in our legends.


----------



## seccee99

Hey,


I have access to the CF DWAN and there is a Cpl Boggins listed at Sigs in Edmonton, is this who your talking about?

I doubt TIS would put up a ficticious name.........

seccee


----------



## Eye In The Sky

seccee99 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> 
> I have access to the CF DWAN and there is a Cpl Boggins listed at Sigs in Edmonton, is this who your talking about?
> 
> I doubt TIS would put up a ficticious name.........
> 
> seccee



But his position is listed as Ops O.  I've never met too many Cpl's that are Op's Os before


----------



## Timex

If you dug out some of your old PER's you might find....

F.O.B - Focus of Blame, the person usually identified early in the planning stages in case sh$t happens later on.

RSM - Regimental Sh$t Magnet, always a good choice to be the FOB.


----------



## seccee99

Eye in the sky,

Yah I noticed that to - was scratchin my head at that one!

seccee


----------



## seccee99

2 more I thought of...............

ALCON- All Concerned

Ack -  Acknowledged


----------



## Redeye

So that's what ALCON means!


----------



## TN2IC

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Faucet bottom.





A** Barf


Example... I don't feel so well. I might have to go to the MIR this morning because I got a** barf.


Regards,
Schultz


----------



## TN2IC

seccee99 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> 
> I have access to the CF DWAN and there is a Cpl Boggins listed at Sigs in Edmonton, is this who your talking about?
> 
> I doubt TIS would put up a ficticious name.........
> 
> seccee




I have e-mail him once and I did get a reply. I still got the e-mail at work. On note, he isn't real. Sorry guys. ;D


----------



## 1feral1

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Tap***??? You'll have to elaborate just a smidge for me... could this be like "touchin' cloth, turtle heads,et al" or more like "**** that hurts, oh no, gotta go again..."??



Tap is in water tap, ha! AKA ass pissing.


----------



## George Wallace

Piper said:
			
		

> I've gone through all 21 pages and haven't seen;
> 
> GGFG = Gustav Gone For Good, in reference to the story (real or otherwise, I have yet to hear definitive proof one way or the other) that said reg't left a Carl G behind in the training area on a weekend exercise.
> 
> That regiment's other joke acronym is best left unsaid on these means, IMO.



Your "GOOGLEFU really sucks:




			
				Billy~Bob said:
			
		

> GGHG=God's Gift to Horny Girls
> GGFG=Good God Forgot the Gustav!
> RWR=Retards with rifles
> I'm surprised no one's brought up the 12th Rubber Boot Company yet. I've heard most of these from my old man but my Grand-dad had a few not-so-nice names about the PPCLI. The soemthing Cowboys Learning Italian with regards to them not being involved w/ D-Day.





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I'd heard it as Gustav Gone For Good.





			
				trajectomologist said:
			
		

> Reserves
> Toons
> MOW MOW
> SAS - Saturdays and Sundays
> SWAT - Some weekends and Thursdays
> 
> Regs
> Soaps - Boring and on every day
> 
> PONTI - person of no tactical inportance
> POOG - poor old Oshawa garbage
> Lawn dart - guess who
> mud gunners - Fd arty
> bird gunners - air def arty
> pointy headed - officers
> GGHG - good god he's gay
> GGFG - gustav gone for good





			
				Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Boat = AVGP
> SAPFU = Supassing All Previous F*ck Ups
> Egg Welder = Cook
> LSVW = Loud Squeaky Vehicle Wheeled
> SAS = Saturdays and Sundays (i.e. the Militia)
> Mo = Militia
> Rentals = Militia soldiers
> Bachelor's Degree in Applied Ballistics and Crises Management = Infantry Phase Training
> Fire and Movement University = Combat Training Centre
> Vruh = RCR equivalent to the US Army's Hoo-ah (pronunciation of VRI)
> Carl Gustav Gone  = Another explaination for the missing Carl G (Canadian Grenadier Guards)
> West National Socialist Regiment = West Novies
> 5e Flash de Bang = 5 RALC (Can also be applied to other French Arty Units i.e. 6e Flash de Bang)
> 5e Boom de Mine = 5 EGC
> 
> MG





			
				portcullisguy said:
			
		

> Here‘s a few I‘ve heard all summer:
> 
> UFI = Useless F‘ing Information
> 
> Dirty Billy = A soldier who can‘t be bothered to use good hygeine
> 
> Shack hack = Coughing you get from spending too much time around Dirty Billies in the barracks
> 
> Wierdo = Anything not recognized, such as a strange bug seen in your mod tent ("Look at this wierdo bug thing")
> 
> Bumblast = To wander aimlessly around the field/range/training area
> 
> Bumblaster = Someone who wanders aimlessly (see above)
> 
> MIR Brigade = Those soldiers who are unfortunate enough to be injured and have to form up in the gimp rank behind the rest of the platoon
> 
> Kit Bag Drag = What happens when you get kicked off course
> 
> Muckle on (to) = To attach yourself to or go with a person/thing/vehicle  ("Go muckle on to Sgt Bloggins...")
> 
> Beetle = To scurry or move quickly
> 
> RHFC = Royal Horse F‘ers of Canada (apologies to the Highland Fusiliers, I actually all the ones I‘ve met so far)
> 
> GGFG = Gustav Gone For Good  (apparently they lost a Carl G or two)
> 
> G ‘N‘ SF = Ground Nuclear Special Forces.  Doesn‘t really work though, because their abbreviation is "G _AND_ S F", so I‘ve also heard "Gay and Silly F‘ers".  I wouldn‘t dare tell them that, though, most of their NCO‘s are hard as ‘poop‘.
> 
> Ankle Buster = Tank ruts at Meaford (or any other base, I guess)
> 
> 
> That‘s all I can think of from this summer.
> 
> [moderator note:  veiled profanity edited out.  Please keep your language civil, especially for young and impressionable readers]





			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The GooGooFooGoos apparently put a Gustav down beside an ML one day, loading up on a public highway after an exercise.  They left, realized their mistake some time afterwards, and of course the Gustav was gone  when they returned...
> 
> I heard about it from a Guardslady I was with on course two summers ago.  She was a six footer and looked every inch the Guard.  She also topped our RMS course.


----------



## sober_ruski

LSVW = Loud Squeaky Vehicle Wheeled

should be

LSVW =Little S**TTY Vehicle Wheeled  ;D


----------



## Teeps74

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> LSVW = Loud Squeaky Vehicle Wheeled
> 
> should be
> 
> LSVW =Little S**TTY Vehicle Wheeled  ;D



AKA Kim Campbell's summer job.


----------



## Michael OLeary

medicineman said:
			
		

> At least you didn't sign "Pro Poultry" with that  ;D.
> 
> MM



Some days, it just falls in your lap.  In the early 1900s, for a few years, the Regiment's official name was the Royal Canadian Regiment of Infantry, or R.C.R.I.

This e-bay auction is for a stand of cards used to tag incubators.


----------



## dustinm

I've noticed several of these acronyms being tossed around, for example REMF (Rear Echelon Mother F-----) and FNG (F--ing New Guy). I've also seen relatively new members to the CF being chided for their use. 

Do you think that's appropriate? I personally shy away from the terms but are there an official acronyms to describe "back-line support troops"  or "new members who [as new guys do] make lots of mistakes."

I guess I can understand someone getting chided for using the term FNG when they're in BMQ or just out of it, but what about REMF? You've gotta call them something, right? 

Edit for grammar.


----------



## Infanteer

If someone deserves the tag, so be it.

To me a REMF isn't specific to trade.  A trucker who volunteers for a convoy is not a REMF while an Infantry Officer who avoids battalion life for a staff position is.


----------



## Fusaki

> To me a REMF isn't specific to trade.  A trucker who volunteers for a convoy is not a REMF while an Infantry Officer who avoids battalion life for a staff position is.



Same goes for the term "Wog".

I'll throw that one out all over the place and in front of non-infantry types all the time.  The Non-Combat Arms types who "get it" have never been offended.  These are the truckers driving convoys and the EMEs who've been mortared in FOBs and the Sigops who're humping manpacks outside the wire. They know where they stand and they don't have time for wogs either.  And like Infanteer, I won't hesitate to call a 031 a wog if his mindset is not where it should be.

Come to think of it, the only one's who are ever insulted by the term "wog" are wogs. The terms "REMF" and "Wog" are not (or at least should not) be dished out based on trade.  They should be based on mindset and attitude.


----------



## BinRat55

Our acronyms and nicknames, as vulgar as some of them may be, are deeply rooted in our history (most of them anyway) My father was a FNG in 1962 and I was called a FNG when I hit the ground in Israel some 13 years ago. I believe they are not so much vulgar simply because they are acronyms and repeated word for word. The same could be said for our nicknames for our trades. Zipperhead is pretty explicit and me-start-engine is an insult to ones intelligence. But alas, we do not get grossed out or offended. Why? Our history.

My 2 cents...


----------



## aesop081

Is there a point to all this ?

Are people sensibilities a little too fine-tuned these days or what ?


----------



## BinRat55

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is there a point to all this ?
> 
> Are people sensibilities a little too fine-tuned these days or what ?



I think it comes down to good old political correctness - which is fine _sometimes _ but personally I feel it has it's place.

Merry  Christmas  Happy Holidays


----------



## hugh19

My ship just got a brand new OD named Newby. I thik it is funny, but I would hate to be him LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Greymatters

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> The terms "REMF" and "Wog" are not (or at least should not) be dished out based on trade.  They should be based on mindset and attitude.



I would disagreee with that, at least up to about 2002.  The term 'wog' was used primarily by Infantry trades to describe all non-Infantry trades.  It didn't matter what your trade was, or what you did, it was an 'us-vs-them' usage.  Likewise, REMF was used to describe anyone not on the pointy end, or anyone further back towards the rear than yourself, again a primarily Infantry usage.  It was also a term used most commonly in the ranks (MWO and below)- I rarely heard an officer use either term. 

It sounds like usage trends may have changed now since Afghanistan, where more trades are out there at the front and gaining more respect, but it is still basically someone's opinion on how they rate others compared to themselves...


----------



## George Wallace

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, the only one's who are ever insulted by the term "wog" are wogs. The terms "REMF" and "Wog" are not (or at least should not) be dished out based on trade.  They should be based on mindset and attitude.



I, on the other hand, agree with that sentiment.  I also think that this frame of mind has been around longer than post-2002.  Any Operational unit, in any Element, has held these sentiments dating back to the 1950's.  Perhaps it is only the NON-Operational folk who are beginning to realize these sentiments since 2002.


----------



## MedCorps

One must be very careful what terms they use.  

For instance (until recently - like last week) WOG to me was not a slur but used as it is sometimes used in CF culture.  

But.... in the UK WOG is: White Oriental Gentleman or Worthy Oriental Gentleman a term used as derogatory and offensive slang starting in the 1940's and 1950's. 

Something to think about. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## OldTanker

REMF and FNG date back at least as far as the Vietnam war - perhaps earlier. Although not an acronym, the term "jam stealers" was used in the British and Canadian armies to refer to those behind F echelon. The words may change but the sentiments are timeless. The Romans probably had a term for it.


----------



## Kat Stevens

MedCorps said:
			
		

> One must be very careful what terms they use.
> 
> For instance (until recently - like last week) WOG to me was not a slur but used as it is sometimes used in CF culture.
> 
> But.... in the UK WOG is: White Oriental Gentleman or Worthy Oriental Gentleman a term used as derogatory and offensive slang starting in the 1940's and 1950's.
> 
> Something to think about.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MC




Wiley Oriental Gentleman, and it's ridiculous.  In colonial times, no Englishman would refer to someone he wished to denigrate as a gentleman.  There's also a story about the native workers on >insert Government sponsored work project here< in >insert far flung corner of the empire here< would wear overalls with WOGS (Worker On Government Services) stencilled on the back.


----------



## Old Sweat

Terms like these have been used for a very long time, probably as long as formed armies existed. In the British army of the late Victorian age, the initials RAMC (Royal Army Medical Corps) were said to stand for Rob All My Comrades by the other corps.

Officers may not have used them as often as did the troops. However there was a fair amount of joking about other corps. Again, to use the British army because many of our traditions and practices have roots in that organization, officers in the Royal Engineers were said to be either married, mad or methodist, which was a subtle hint that they were not of the establishment. Cavalry officers as a class were considered not to be intellectual giants; a common jibe was about the cavalry officer who was so stupid that the others noticed.


----------



## 1feral1

Time for a mild nibble.

"Do you think that's appropriate? I personally shy away from the terms but are there an official acronyms to describe "back-line support troops"  or "new members who [as new guys do] make lots of mistakes."

Good gawd! 

Well, I am a former 031 and a 421, been called NEWB, JEWB, FNG, POGO, WOG, REMF, WOFTAM, UPOC, FOBBIT ( and a host of Aussie slang on top of it all too), et fucken cetera. Didn't bother me a bit, nor should it.

Other terms, such as SNAFU, and FUBAR are terms going on 70 yrs old. I certainly hope that PCness will not rob us of any these historical terms.

IMHO, if anyone is this sensitive or offended, time to suck it up, or discharge, wipe the tears from your eyes, apply to Walmart, as you're in the wrong occupation.

IMHO again, this thread should be locked because it aint going to go no where.


Cheers/beers,
OWDU 
32 yrs, 11 mo's service in two Commonwealth armies.


----------



## George Wallace

Now you have them really flowing.  You left out Pongo, Pigeon, Hairy Bag, Two Cylinder Job, Gravel Technician, Brown Job, and a whole host of others.  I was told a long time ago: "If you don't have a sense of humour, why'd you join in the first place?"  If we go much further along the lines of PC, we will totally destroy the work place.  As it is, they have taken most of the fun out of a Dirty Job, and turned it into just a Dirty Job.  If things get much worse, beatings will have to resume until moral picks up.


----------



## George Wallace

I guess those really weren't acronyms, but just derogatory terms for various Service Members, if they took them as such.

Guess that was FUBAR, which is SNAFU SALY, SSDP.


----------



## gaspasser

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wiley Oriental Gentleman, and it's ridiculous.  In colonial times, no Englishman would refer to someone he wished to denigrate as a gentleman.  There's also a story about the native workers on >insert Government sponsored work project here< in >insert far flung corner of the empire here< would wear overalls with WOGS (Worker On Government Services) stencilled on the back.



I would agree to this one, it sounds more plausible...
Any idea as to where the term "smufti" came from???
It was used a lot in Israel and Dubai... 

George, what is SALY??? Call me yung-un!!!  LOL
And I do remember being told "if you can't take a joke, you shouldn't've joined"!!!  Guess we're just dumb grunts who stay in only to see what happens next...  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

S ame A s L ast Y ear.


----------



## gaspasser

:blotto: thanks george :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> .......... would wear overalls with WOGS (Worker On Government Services) stencilled on the back.



Brings to mind the origins of SHIT (Ship High In Transit) from the days long gone by when Maneure was transported by ship to be used as fertilizer in other locals.  If it was stored low and came in contact with water in the bilges, it produced methane gas.  Sailors doing their rounds of the hold with candles or lanterns often created explosions which sent the ship to the bottom of the sea.  Thus came about the procedure of keeping the shipment high and dry.........and the abbreviation for Ship High in Transit.    ;D

We have also heard of the Legal references in the old British Courts: For Use of Carnal Knowledge.   George Carlin did quite a spiele on it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

BOHICA = Bend Over Hear It Comes Again
COCK = Confirmation Of Combat Knowledge 
SHIT = Super High Intensity Training


 ;D


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

Sorry to sound like a newbie, but I have never heard (and don't know) what WoG means. What is it?


----------



## canadian_moose

Fide et Fortitudine said:
			
		

> Sorry to sound like a newbie, but I have never heard (and don't know) what WoG means. What is it?



It stands for Waste of a Grunt, or Without Guns


----------



## Run away gun

WOG - WithOut Guts. I am sure there are other renditions of it, I have heard people define it as "WithOut Gun"

As for smufti, the slang term is still alive and well, no idea on the origin though.


----------



## George Wallace

Fide et Fortitudine said:
			
		

> Sorry to sound like a newbie, but I have never heard (and don't know) what WoG means. What is it?


  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









I think that was covered on page one.


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

Thanks guys


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Run away gun said:
			
		

> WOG - WithOut Guts. I am sure there are other renditions of it, I have heard people define it as "WithOut Gun"
> 
> As for smufti, the slang term is still alive and well, no idea on the origin though.



smufti 
 Military slang for the native inhabitants of the middle east. Pronounced Sm-uff-ti or Sm-ouf-ti 

Yeah, when I was over in 'the sandpit' the base employed a few smufti's to do all the cleaning and maintainence.

Edited by CSA 105 to remove questionable terms.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Tit for tat. For every name I've been called since I've been in I've said my fair share of other ones. In the end we all wear green and we all deal with a lot of the same crap forces wide. Everyone has their place, be it REMF, FNG, WOG, Pongo, Zipperhead, Infantard, Bin rat, Paper pusher, grease monkey, Sig Pig, etc.


----------



## medaid

03Dumb  ;D, ring knocker, POG, meat heads  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

Straying from the acronyms a bit, but it's funny to see how some of the insults we use in the military are recognized by those of other countries as well;

Dog*fornicator*, Thud, Bag


----------



## 1feral1

Here's one for you  - 'Squeazer'

An Aussie Army term for a sneaky lowlife loser, thudfuck etc. However, can be ued in jest too - "Ah Bloggins - you dirty ole squeazer - how ya going?"

I have used 'squeazer' many times, ha!

Oh yes, what about "F ile U under C aptured or K illed"  ;D 

Or C anadian U nited N ations Transport - these were white with blue writing with the capitals in red, from Op Harmony c.92-93. Had one of these sweatshirts, my now Ex wife hated it   hence it did not survive my marriage, hell my marriage didn't survive either.

Many terms CF wide are also Commonwealth wide, see them used here often.

OWDU


----------



## seccee99

Has anyone heard the phrase " you don't want to piss on his parade" or is it "parade square"?

Thanks....


----------



## geo

parades are not restricted to the parade square

And don't piss on my parade :warstory:


----------



## Teflon

STUPID

S - someone
T - that
U - undertakes
P - Pointless
I - Idiotic
D Decisions

S - Some
T - twit
U - uselessly
P - passing
I - irrelevant
D - data

S - Someone
T - thinking
U - unacceptable
P - performance
I - is
D - desirable


----------



## observor 69

And some slang terms from the Air side:

airedale n: A naval term for a member of the aviation community.

crabfat n: A naval term for anybody connected with aviation, referring to the application of crabfat as a preservative of canvas in early aircraft. 

fighter cop n: An airweapons controller.
[From Fighter Control and Operator]. 

fishhead n: A member of the navy

pigeon n: A member of the air force.

trash hauler n: A transport aircraft aircrewman.


----------

